# Anyone a Historical Mystery fan?



## Atunah

I did do a search, but it might be my search fu is broken as I can't find a specific thread for HM. 

Besides historical romance, historical mysteries are my other love. I got hooked on a few, but I always look for more. 

My favorite must be CS Harris St. Cyr series. I know I am not alone in that and its probably a tough one to ask for more series in that quality. 
I do also really love Ashley Gardners Captain Lacey series. On both of them I now have to pace myself as I only have 3 books left before I am caught up. Then what.  

I started the Victoria Thompson series, although its set a bit later than I like in time period. I think the reason I love the CS Harris series so much is because the investigating is done around regency time and there are no modern things like electricity and all that. Its the same for me when I read HR. I just don't want to be to modern. But I did like the first Thompson, Murder in Astor Place. Not as much as the others, but its early yet. 

I already started the Amelia Peabody one and its a bit tougher for me to get into the characters to be honest. Although I do love the setting in Egypt. 

Course I love the Lady Grey series by Deanna Raybourn. 

Another I am also totally loving and awaiting the next in series is Anna Lee Hubers series. Wonderful. 

Also exited about Sherry Thomas new series with A Study in Sherlock women is the first. Will be a loooooooooooooooong time for the next though. It was really really good though. 

For standalone I read a couple of Simone St. James that I liked, they are on the gothic side, also set a bit more modern. 

I read a Tracy Grant, but didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I should. Same with the Anne Perry Thomas Pitt where I read the first one. 

And now I am panicking that I am running out of the good historical mysteries. Series especially, although I am not opposed to standalones of course if they are good. 

Can we clone CS Harris?   Every single one of those books has been a 5 star read for me. I am going to pout the day I am caught up with that series. 

Allright, lets have it. What HM did you like, or wanted to like, or are wanting to read, have heard of.

I feel like needing a thread also for mysteries that are not cozy. Or maybe not as I always get confused at what cozy is or isn't.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> I did do a search, but it might be my search fu is broken as I can't find a specific thread for HM.
> 
> Besides historical romance, historical mysteries are my other love. I got hooked on a few, but I always look for more.
> 
> My favorite must be CS Harris St. Cyr series. I know I am not alone in that and its probably a tough one to ask for more series in that quality.
> I do also really love Ashley Gardners Captain Lacey series. On both of them I now have to pace myself as I only have 3 books left before I am caught up. Then what.
> 
> I started the Victoria Thompson series, although its set a bit later than I like in time period. I think the reason I love the CS Harris series so much is because the investigating is done around regency time and there are no modern things like electricity and all that. Its the same for me when I read HR. I just don't want to be to modern. But I did like the first Thompson, Murder in Astor Place. Not as much as the others, but its early yet.
> 
> I already started the Amelia Peabody one and its a bit tougher for me to get into the characters to be honest. Although I do love the setting in Egypt.
> 
> Course I love the Lady Grey series by Deanna Raybourn.
> 
> Another I am also totally loving and awaiting the next in series is Anna Lee Hubers series. Wonderful.
> 
> Also exited about Sherry Thomas new series with A Study in Sherlock women is the first. Will be a loooooooooooooooong time for the next though. It was really really good though.
> 
> For standalone I read a couple of Simone St. James that I liked, they are on the gothic side, also set a bit more modern.
> 
> I read a Tracy Grant, but didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I should. Same with the Anne Perry Thomas Pitt where I read the first one.
> 
> And now I am panicking that I am running out of the good historical mysteries. Series especially, although I am not opposed to standalones of course if they are good.
> 
> Can we clone CS Harris?  Every single one of those books has been a 5 star read for me. I am going to pout the day I am caught up with that series.
> 
> Allright, lets have it. What HM did you like, or wanted to like, or are wanting to read, have heard of.
> 
> I feel like needing a thread also for mysteries that are not cozy. Or maybe not as I always get confused at what cozy is or isn't.


Amelia Peabody is cozy (Elizabeth Peters) although not your standard cozy. I guess it would be historical, adventure cozy as opposed to a lot of the cozy stuff out there that is "career" cozy--focused on tea shops, hobbies and so on. I don't read a lot of the hobby cozies myself, but I love Amelia Peabody.

It's not in the right time period, but you might like No Game for a Dame (pulp fiction historical) M. Ruth Myers. It's perma free so you can't go wrong even if you don't like it. I don't care much for the cover and I think the first two were better than the third, but it might be a new genre for you to try.

Look into Rhys Bowen her royal spyness mysteries. They were a little cozier than I like (I'm not a big historical reader) but you might like them!


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I enjoy the Royal Spyness mysteries too. I've been reading a lot of Golden Age mysteries lately--Agatha Christie, Patricia Wentworth, and Dorothy L. Sayers. 

Have you tried Stephanie Barron's series about Jane Austen? I'm not a big fan of historical figures as sleuths but Barron's series does work for me. I recently read Jane and the Twelve Days of Christmas and enjoyed it. 

The Darkness Knows by Cheryl Honigford is another historical mystery you might want to check out, but it is 1930s Chicago, so maybe not your favorite time period, Atunah.


----------



## crebel

I know we both also like the Tasha Alexander Lady Emily historical mysteries, Atunah. Are you all caught up on those through the library?

I keep seeing this author in the also-boughts of the books that have already been mentioned, but haven't tried her yet. Anyone read this author?


----------



## Atunah

Tasha Alexander slipped my mind. I need to continue that one also. See, this is why this year I want to read series books closer together. Not so much binge-ing, but more like reading a few in a row, 2-4 and then not wait 2 years or more for the next. Or I can't remember anything. 

Thanks for all the recs guys. Yeah, 1930's is like my least favorite time period. Or 20's. In all genres really. 30's is too close to WWII which I will not read stuff set in that time. But I'll keep an open mind on it. One never knows. 

I never heard of that book you listed. Looks like there are 4 books so far.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

IMO there isn't anything to compare to the Harris series, Atunah, and I follow several other historical mystery series and do like them, but....

I enjoyed both the Captain Lacey and Victoria Thompson series through quite a few books, but they lost their appeal for me for reasons I mentioned in another thread. At a guess people who love Regency won't have my problem with them.

Also in another thread I mentioned Sheri Cobb South's John Pickett mysteries. I think out of what I've read to date I might put them #2 behind Harris. It's a limited series, six out so far and supposedly one more to come, Regency England as I remember.

It's been quite a while since I read Kate Ross's Julian Kestral mysteries, but I liked them a lot. There are only four, and it's my understanding the author died so there won't be more, also Regency period as I remember. Three set in England and the fourth in Italy.

P.B. Ryan wrote the Nell Sweeney series. This is another limited one, six on my Kindle. Set in Boston 1869, so pre-electricity.  

When I say limited series, I mean that there's a romance in addition to the mysteries, and when the couple gets their romance straightened out, the series ends.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Another historical mystery that keeps showing up in my also-boughts is: 

The description says it is set in 1908. I haven't read it yet.


----------



## crebel

Sara Rosett said:


> Another historical mystery that keeps showing up in my also-boughts is:
> 
> The description says it is set in 1908. I haven't read it yet.


This one is available as Prime Reading as well. It sounds a little more "cozy" than some of the others, but I picked it up the other day. Not sure when I'll get to it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am following this thread with interest, though haven't any additional recommendations to those already mentioned. I discovered I picked up the first of the CS Harris series a while back -- I think I'll move it up on my TBR.


----------



## anguabell

Miss Fisher mysteries by Kerry Greenwood are delightful, and well researched. The series takes place in the 1920s in Australia and it is a madcap adventurous fun - but not without more serious factors. I also liked the TV series. Warning - there is a plenty of sex, although not of an explicit kind (well, mostly).



From the same time period but situated in England, there is Daisy Dalrymple investigating all sorts of crime in old English houses (including the Tower of London). I love the characters and the setting, although the investigation part tends to be a bit slow. Definitely a cozy kind of books.



I am just reading Anne Perry's Monk series but it is too early to decide whether I'd like them or not.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Since we've moved our historical time periods into eras with electricity now and then  , Charles Todd (who I understand is actually a husband/wife writing team) has two WWI series. Bess Crawford is a battlefield nurse. Ian Rutledge is a Scotland Yard inspector who fought in the war, was hospitalized with battle fatigue, and is trying to function while hiding this shameful secret (in those days the general consensus was that those who suffered battle fatigue were cowards). I started with the Inspector Rutledge stories, thinking I'd like them better, but when I moved on to the Bess Crawford ones, preferred those, although I like them both. Neither has a romantic thread, although I saw what may be signs of one coming in the last Inspector Rutledge book.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, there seems to be a severe lack of before 1900's type historical mysteries. I see the same when I browse or try to find recommendations. Its why I am pacing the series I am reading now as once I am caught up, I am going to be lost.


----------



## Atunah

As I was carousing more HM, I came across Lucinda Brant. I own the first 2 in the Alec Halsey series and I didn't own the 3rd yet, which sells at 5.99. Then I saw that she just put out a box set of all 3 for 99 cents. So I snapped that up for the 3rd. 


This author gets great reviews among my goodreads reading buddies and she also writes historical romances set in georgian time. One of my favorite time periods. . These HM are also set in that time, 1760's.

I am now looking to see if its just going to be 3, or if more are being worked on.


----------



## gerasimovg

I don't know about historical _mystery_, to be specific, but I came across a historical fiction work by Dan Simmons some time ago, called _The Terror_. The whole premise is about the real, lost two ships of the 1800s that sought passage through the arctic and were never heard from again. Now, there's not much mystery to this, but there is definitely an element of horror and suspense. Summed up, the book is about these two ships, trapped in ice North of Canada, while some monstrous _thing_ roams the ice outside, ready to attack any Sailors who dare leave the ships.

Now, this isn't what I'd consider to be traditional 'mystery' novel, but if you're looking for some historical based fiction that deals with facts of history which we don't know (Lost ships, what happened to them, etc.), then you might enjoy this one. There's no detective work or Sherlock type thought, but simply pure survival in a hostile environment. 
I only bring it up in this thread because I enjoyed it for many of the same reasons that I enjoy mystery fiction. Typically, I like mystery novels because I find myself trying to outdo the protagonist and trying to figure out the answer before they do, but another factor that I enjoy in this genre is the idea of _not knowing_. In other words, this is my perfect mix of thriller meets mystery.
When faced with a situation that I don't understand and have to deal with it or die, I get much the same enjoyment that I do from deciphering a criminal case file. You get the best of both worlds: trying to solve the puzzle and knowing that your life depends on it at the same time.

I don't think you'd be disappointment if you checked this one out.


----------



## RightHoJeeves

Surprised no one has mentioned Philip Kerr's Bernie Gunther series. Basically they're historical detective novels set in Nazi Germany.

I'd also recommend the Charlie Berlin books by Geoffrey McGeachin. All are set in post war Melbourne and have a delightfully noir flavour. Sort of like an Australian Raymond Chandler.


----------



## Trophywife007

Signing up to follow this thread... picked up the Lucinda Brant set.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Although John Dickson Carr is noted for his locked-room mysteries, he wrote a dozen or so historical novels, some of which were mysteries. They received very good reviews. You might try one of those and see if you like his style.


Mike


----------



## lmckinley

Have you read Rebecca by Daphne du Maurier? I mean, you probably have, but I hadn't read it until last year. Probably the best book I've read in the last few years. I found another book by her at the library - Jamaica Inn. It wasn't quite as remarkable as Rebecca, but it was still a very good mystery. The writing is a little old fashioned of course, but not dry, IMO.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

The boxed set of all three of Lucinda Brant's 'Alec Halsey' mysteries is on sale right now for 99 cents. Sorry, not sure how to create a link from my iPad (am traveling right now).


----------



## cagnes

Wisteria Clematis said:


> The boxed set of all three of Lucinda Brant's 'Alec Halsey' mysteries is on sale right now for 99 cents. Sorry, not sure how to create a link from my iPad (am traveling right now).


That's a good deal! Adding the link, so kboards can get credit for possible purchases.



* Just noticed that Atunah posted this sale on 1/21. I had missed that, good to see that it's still on sale!


----------



## crebel

I've been watching for this first book in the new Deanna Rayborn series with protagonist Veronica Speedwell to go on sale. Today it is $2.99 - Victorian England. I grabbed it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I've been watching for this first book in the new Deanna Rayborn series with protagonist Veronica Speedwell to go on sale. Today it is $2.99 - Victorian England. I grabbed it.


Good catch! I enjoyed it . . . . . looking forward to the second . . . which, it appears, is also on sale for $5.99 just now.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good catch! I enjoyed it . . . . . looking forward to the second . . . which, it appears, is also on sale for $5.99 just now.


Oh dear, I missed the second being on sale as well. I have remedied that oversight. Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Atunah

I am reading "A perilous Undertaking" right now. Not very far in yet, I did like the first. Both characters are a bit eccentric.

Has anyone ever read a series by Joan Smith, the Berkeley Brigade? Don't think I have come across it before. This is the first which is 99 cents


The early ones were first published I think in the mid 90's and they are all now out with Belgrave House, hence the horrible covers. All their regency stuff has these bad covers. These are mysteries though. The first couple don't get super great reviews, but later ones do and there are 12 books out now. 
I suppose I can just try the first, but wondering if anyone has read those.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I am reading "A perilous Undertaking" right now. Not very far in yet, I did like the first. Both characters are a bit eccentric.
> 
> Has anyone ever read a series by Joan Smith, the Berkeley Brigade? Don't think I have come across it before. This is the first which is 99 cents
> 
> 
> The early ones were first published I think in the mid 90's and they are all now out with Belgrave House, hence the horrible covers. All their regency stuff has these bad covers. These are mysteries though. The first couple don't get super great reviews, but later ones do and there are 12 books out now.
> I suppose I can just try the first, but wondering if anyone has read those.


New to me. For 99 cents, though, it might be worth a try . . . . . reviews are a bit mixed though mostly positive.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> New to me. For 99 cents, though, it might be worth a try . . . . . reviews are a bit mixed though mostly positive.


That is what I am thinking. That is a very prolific author and after checking, I found I read one of her traditional regencies and I loved it. And that one was from 1977, so she's been writing for a long time. 
I am just itching to find more HM series with lots of books out already. Cause once I get started on them and I like them, I read them pretty fast.


----------



## crebel

I checked out the Ashley Gardner Regency Mysteries after they were recommended in Atunah's original post. I'm not sure whether the first is permanently free or just currently free, but I picked it up today.


----------



## JRTomlin

I enjoyed the Stephen Attebrook mystery series by Jason Vail. It's set in 13th century England.



Don't be put off by the rather (imo) poor covers. They're better than they look, but wouldn't appeal to people who like cozies, I suspect. 

ETA: I'd love to find some new series as well, but I very much prefer medieval. Haven't found any Regency ones I enjoyed. Another pretty good medieval HM is The Bookseller's Tale by Ann Swinfen. I'd recommend The Servant of the Crown series by Denise Domning too. It's a short series, but an enjoyable read.

I don't see that they've been mentioned but I kind of assume that any Historical Mystery fan has read Ellis Peters' iconic Cadfael novels.


----------



## crebel

A unique series of "Jewish Regency Mysteries" by Libi Astaire is one I accidentally found when browsing Regency Romance. I think they got stuck in there just because of Regency in the titles. There is some romance in them, but the mysteries are the thrust of the stories. I read them a few years back when they were new and rated 3 of the 4 at 4-stars (rated #3 at 3 stars because I thought the mystery was too obvious).

Anyway, the first of the series is free.



eta: Either the series order has changed or the author has split the original series into 2 different series with crossover characters. The book above was originally Book 3 (the one I said had the obvious mystery solution) and this is the Book 1 I rated 4-stars.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> A unique series of "Jewish Regency Mysteries" by Libi Astaire is one I accidentally found when browsing Regency Romance. I think they got stuck in there just because of Regency in the titles. There is some romance in them, but the mysteries are the thrust of the stories. I read them a few years back when they were new and rated 3 of the 4 at 4-stars (rated #3 at 3 stars because I thought the mystery was too obvious).
> 
> Anyway, the first of the series is free.
> 
> 
> 
> eta: Either the series order has changed or the author has split the original series into 2 different series with crossover characters. The book above was originally Book 3 (the one I said had the obvious mystery solution) and this is the Book 1 I rated 4-stars.


Thanks!

FictFact lists it as Ezra Melamed series and puts _Disappearing Dowry_ first . . . . and shows it and _The Ruby Spy Ring_ as being published before _Tempest_ as well. . . . hmmm. . . . . .


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FictFact lists it as Ezra Melamed series and puts _Disappearing Dowry_ first . . . . and shows it and _The Ruby Spy Ring_ as being published before _Tempest_ as well. . . . hmmm. . . . . .


Yes, the FictFact listing agrees with the order I first read them all (and would be chronological for the intertwined characters). I have no clue why the 2 books are listed separately as "Ezra Melamed" when he is in every book and the "detective" in all. Here is the FictFact order:

1. The Disappearing Dowry
2. The Ruby Spy Ring
3. Tempest in the Tea Room
3.5 The Doppleganger's Dance
4. Too Many Coins
4.5 General Well'ngone in Love

I'm not sure where the 3 different books listed on the series/author page at Amazon - The Moon Taker, The Vanisher Variations, and What's in a Flame - fit in the overall timeline. Didn't mean to frustrate anybody (I am now) by recommending a series from a few years ago I thought was interesting at the time. 

More editing (I know, I should research first). I went to her website libiastaire.weebly.com and poked around a bit. There she lists the first 2 books of the FictFact list (Disappearing Dowry and Ruby Spy Ring) as the "prequel" novels followed by the Jewish Regency Series novels. Then there are few short stories thrown in that are listed at Amazon but not part of the series page. Clear as mud now?


----------



## Atunah

OMG I am laughing so hard I am glad I am home alone at the moment. I am reading "A Perilous Undertaking" right now, the second in the Veronica Speedwell series and page 125, or 38% in.  . I don't want to give it away, but Stoker's reaction there is just hilarious. 

I love it when books make me laugh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> OMG I am laughing so hard I am glad I am home alone at the moment. I am reading "A Perilous Undertaking" right now, the second in the Veronica Speedwell series and page 125, or 38% in. . I don't want to give it away, but Stoker's reaction there is just hilarious.
> 
> I love it when books make me laugh.


I definitely have to move it up the TBR . . . except I also have a library book I've got to get to!   So many books ---- so little time!


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I definitely have to move it up the TBR . . . except I also have a library book I've got to get to!   So many books ---- so little time!


No kidding. I have to make lists for the library books so I read them in order of when they expire, since my libraries have different checkout times. And I already have a few lined up like little soldiers that just came out or are about to com out next week. I just know, no matter what my slot is, they will all come up at once.

This book I am reading now I am keeping wifi off as its going to expire sometimes within 1 day. Could be 4 hours, could be 6. I don't know. I am probably going to finish it before, but I won't be happy if it goes poof like just before the climax of the crime solving.


----------



## Atunah

I finished " A perilous Undertaking" and I loved it.

now I am reading 

Its the 4th in the Gaslight Mysteries. I really like this series, although its set a wee bit later than what I usually like reading. 
I am trying to catch up with my library reads and I am trying to read series books a bit closer together this year than I did in the past. So I don't have a huge time between the books and can't remember anything. 
So far so good, just started this one though. Only on 2nd chapter. Can't remember who recommended those, but I am glad I started them, even if I was worried because the main character is a midwife. That just didn't sound like anything I wanted to read about. But its much more than that. Thankfully. 
I think it might have been Ellen that mentioned them.


----------



## Atunah

Since I have been talking about the Gaslight Mysteries by Victoria Thompson, the first in the series is on sale for $1.99. 

These things are all $7.99. The last time the first one was on sale for 1.99 was back in October of 2015. So not very often.

There is a chrome plugin by the way from ereaderIQ where you can see the price history of any kindle book in the store. See what it cost at any point with a graph.

That cover is so dark I can't even see what is on it. So weird. Its not so dark on goodreads. Or the other books aren't this dark.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Since I have been talking about the Gaslight Mysteries by Victoria Thompson, the first in the series is on sale for $1.99.
> 
> These things are all $7.99. The last time the first one was on sale for 1.99 was back in October of 2015. So not very often.
> 
> There is a chrome plugin by the way from ereaderIQ where you can see the price history of any kindle book in the store. See what it cost at any point with a graph.
> 
> That cover is so dark I can't even see what is on it. So weird. Its not so dark on goodreads. Or the other books aren't this dark.


I blogged that sale a couple of days ago and yeah--that cover is weird. You can't make out what it is (although I think it's supposed to be a streetlight). Kinda dark and muddy. Well, that points to a mystery for sure!


----------



## Atunah

here is what goodreads has listed as the paperback. The font is different too and placement, but I think the image is the same. I assume


----------



## MariaESchneider

Wow. That is way different.  The one on Amazon is a blotch of street light with a red thing in there and that's about all you can see!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I have the Victoria Thompson book from early on, certainly some years ago, so I went and looked to see what the cover was on the ebook then. There isn't one. If you use Go To Cover, you get to a title page, no cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I, too, bought the Thompson ages ago -- back in 2009 . . . . I just re-sent it to my kindle to see what I can see (I read it a while back, too).

The thumbnail in b&w doesn't show much, but appears to be the cover shown in Atunah's post. When I 'go to cover' it's as ellenoc says -- basically a title page; no image.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Maybe they lost the rights to the original cover or the ebook was scanned in to make the electronic copy (in which case they wouldn't have had the rights to the cover, most likely).  Who knows.  It's weird that it shows up so dark in some placed.  Well, all the counts is chocolate chip cookies and what is inside the cover anyway!


----------



## JRTomlin

ellenoc said:


> Since we've moved our historical time periods into eras with electricity now and then , Charles Todd (who I understand is actually a husband/wife writing team) has two WWI series. Bess Crawford is a battlefield nurse. Ian Rutledge is a Scotland Yard inspector who fought in the war, was hospitalized with battle fatigue, and is trying to function while hiding this shameful secret (in those days the general consensus was that those who suffered battle fatigue were cowards). I started with the Inspector Rutledge stories, thinking I'd like them better, but when I moved on to the Bess Crawford ones, preferred those, although I like them both. Neither has a romantic thread, although I saw what may be signs of one coming in the last Inspector Rutledge book.


I just found the Ian Rutledge series and really enjoy the rather dark feel of the series. It's not quite Noir but definitely more in that direction than the usual British manor house mystery. I've only read the first one but the series has actually tempted me temporarily out of medieval mysteries. I finished the first one _A Test of Wills_ and just downloaded _A Fine Summer's Day_.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I read very few historical mysteries written by contemporary authors*, but I do like the ones by Bill Pronzini and Marcia Muller:



From the Amazon page:

_In The Bughouse Affair, this first of a new series of lighthearted historical mysteries set in 1890s San Francisco, former Pinkerton operative Sabina Carpenter and her detective partner, ex-Secret Service agent John Quincannon, undertake what initially appear to be two unrelated investigations._

This series is written by a husband and wife team who each have their own very successful mystery series that have been appearing for decades. Pre-Kindle, I used to buy each of their new works in hardcover the day they were available.

The Carpenter/Quicannon series are a bit pricey though, at $9.99 each. But I think they are worth it. I think there are currently five in the series.

Mike

* I do, however read many mysteries that were originally published back in the 1890s and after.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

JRTomlin said:


> I just found the Ian Rutledge series and really enjoy the rather dark feel of the series.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. It would be hard to set anything during WWI or its aftermath and have it be light. So far the Bess Crawford ones are all set while the war is going on, as opposed to the Rutledge ones after the war. She returns home pretty regularly, though, so big parts of the stories take place in England. I've been a lot less familiar with that whole era than say, WWII, and my curiosity's been piqued enough to do some research just because.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I've found a few new historical mysteries: 
(WWII England)

(Late Victorian London)


(Edwardian England)

I just started In Farleigh Field and I'm enjoying it. Haven't started Limelight.


----------



## anguabell

I just finished Death Comes to the Village, a nice and peaceful Regency mystery. Catherine Lloyd did a good job with her research although she seems to be more interested in her characters than the mystery itself. I enjoyed reading this one and will probably pick up the next book in the series.


----------



## JRTomlin

ellenoc said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. It would be hard to set anything during WWI or its aftermath and have it be light. So far the Bess Crawford ones are all set while the war is going on, as opposed to the Rutledge ones after the war. She returns home pretty regularly, though, so big parts of the stories take place in England. I've been a lot less familiar with that whole era than say, WWII, and my curiosity's been piqued enough to do some research just because.


WWI and the early twenties in Britain were definitely not a light period. The death toll was amazing. In some villages, particularly in Scotland, all men of service age were killed. It really did devastate the country.

The series isn't wearing very well for me though. It's a fine line authors have to walk. Readers want the novels similar but not _too_ similar. I'm finding them a bit too similar to be tempted to keep on with the series after the first four. But I have to say the writing is very solid, and I enjoyed them for a while. I'll have to check out the Bess Crawford ones.

ETA: By the way I also tried _River of Darkness_: The First John Madden Mystery by Rennie Airth and it totally wasn't my cup of tea. It's also set just after WWI. However, someone who likes a lot of romance in their mysteries might like it. There was too much of that for me, but I also just wasn't drawn into the characters at all.


----------



## Atunah

I am about to read 


Its the first in a series. It came up at my library and I can't remember now why I put it on hold in the first place. Maybe something in this thread? There are so far 5 books. It is a bit more newer, or not very recent history for my personal taste, but I'll give it a go. I am still looking for stuff "older". Lots of stuff at turn of century and later.

I am now caught up sadly with the Captain Lacey mysteries and the next one is out tomorrow, I preordered it already. Then I still savoring the CS Harris series, but not sure what to read after that. I think Lucinda Brant has a older one time period way, but I need something long. Long series. 

I declare a severe lack of historical mystery series set before 1890's, preferable before 1850's, that have bunch of books in them.


----------



## worktolive

I'm not sure if you'd be interested in this because it's YA, but there's a historical mystery series called The Agency by Y.S. Lee. It's set in 1850 London and the MC is a 17 YO orphan who was sent to an institution that educates young women when she was 12. She's now a teacher there, but is recruited into their sideline business, a covert spy organization. I don't think there's any real romance, but it could be a fun read. There are 4 books in the series.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

JRTomlin said:


> The series isn't wearing very well for me though. It's a fine line authors have to walk. Readers want the novels similar but not _too_ similar. I'm finding them a bit too similar to be tempted to keep on with the series after the first four. But I have to say the writing is very solid, and I enjoyed them for a while. I'll have to check out the Bess Crawford ones.


As I said, I ended up liking the Bess Crawford stories better than the Ian Rutledge ones. I understand about a series wearing thin after a certain number of books. I've stopped with both the Captain Lacey mysteries and Victoria Thompson's series. Part of it for me is this compulsion with writers to take an interesting (for me, all this is my opinion, of course) character and turn them into someone less so. For instance, Captain Lacey is originally an injured war vet struggling on a small income. Victoria Thompson's heroine is a midwife, also struggling. Both of them marry money and life thereafter is all roses except for their solving mysteries.

One problem with finding a series with quite a few books available and reading them one after another is any weaknesses show right up, whether it's small things like the author's tendency to use a particular phrase in every book or something larger like same story premises.

A series I mentioned before has a new book out - Sheri Cobb South's John Pickett series. It's labeled as #6 in the series, but I have 8 in the collection on my Kindle. The earlier ones weren't numbered, and I had to look up the order when I started with them since like Atunah I'm compulsive about reading series in order. Evident South was going to end the series with his marriage but decided to write one more showing how things were going (#6). The note at the end of this one makes it appear she's decided she has enough fans like me to continue the series even more. As I said before, this is currently my second favorite historical mystery series behind only C.S. Harris's, so I'm delighted. It's too romancey for you, J.R., but I think Atunah would like it.

Pickett has also married money, but he didn't realize it, naively expected his wife, widow of a viscount, was going to live on his earnings as a Bow Street runner, and in Book 6 isn't happy about the discovery. So far it's all entertaining.

A book I wasn't going to mention here but now will in case anyone likes very dark is _Gallows Thief _by Bernard Cornwell. The premise is a man who needs the money is hired to rubber stamp the guilt of a man about to hang. He was a poor choice of investigator as he has too much conscience for rubber stamping and actually investigates. It gives a realistic and ugly look into Britain's justice system, prisons, and execution methods in the good old days - I think early Nineteenth Century, but it's been a while since I read it, about then anyway. Also, I think it's a standalone not first of a series. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> A series I mentioned before has a new book out - Sheri Cobb South's John Pickett series. It's labeled as #6 in the series, but I have 8 in the collection on my Kindle. The earlier ones weren't numbered, and I had to look up the order when I started with them since like Atunah I'm compulsive about reading series in order. Evident South was going to end the series with his marriage but decided to write one more showing how things were going (#6). The note at the end of this one makes it appear she's decided she has enough fans like me to continue the series even more. As I said before, this is currently my second favorite historical mystery series behind only C.S. Harris's, so I'm delighted. It's too romancey for you, J.R., but I think Atunah would like it.


I have the first in the Cobb series. Or at least I think its the first. I only find 6 books in the series, what are the other 2? I only see 2 shorts that are listed in between the 6 full books. I ignore shorts and novellas inbetweeners as I call them. But are there books before "In Milady's Chamber?" I been looking and I am not seeing any. Just want to make sure I start at the beginning. Reading order OCD is a real thing.  I own Milady's Chamber already so I can move it up on my list if its the first one.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I prefer long to short too, Atunah, but when I'm keen on an author, I'll read something short by them, and in that way I've discovered a couple of novellas that changed my mind about that form.

Anyway, the 8 I have are:

_Pickpocket's Apprentice_ (This is a 128-page "prequel," so you'd do without, and it wasn't written first even though chronologically it is first.)
_In Milady's Chamber_ #1
_A Dead Bore_ #2
_Family Plot_ #3
_Dinner Most Deadly_ #4
_Waiting Game_ (This is a 126-page novella, so you'd skip it too.)
_Too Hot to Handel_ #5
_For Deader or Worse_ #6


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Ellen. That helps a lot. Somehow goodreads didn't have the first novella in the series listing. I just can't do shorts, even if they are part of series. So even with favorite authors and series, I skip them.


----------



## JRTomlin

I had somehow missed that Bernard Cornwell in spite of being a big fan of his. I love very dark, so it should be right up my alley. Thanks. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Atunah

So I finished 


Really enjoyed it, even if its a time period later than I like. Women suffrage. Its set in London and there are some darker scenes in it, but not like brutally dark, at least not to me. I'll continue the series. the main character is a doctor that gets to work with what I guess would have been a coroner. I can't remember all the proper terms now. But she is obviously at a time where things are very volatile for women. The beginning, a march by women happened for real in 1910 according to the author notes and 3 women were killed during because of the rowdy crowds.

I also just finished 
The 7th in that series.

I think for now I have given up on the Amelia Peabody series. I know many like it, but something about it. I read the first 2 and tried to read the 3rd, but that child of theirs. Ramses, I just can't with the way that kid talks. Its just not believable. And then other stuff annoyed me so i put it aside. Maybe one day again. I think Amelia and Emerson are just a bit much to take for me.

I know one thing for sure, I am totally back in historical times that I haven't picked up a contempo or paranormal in some time. Its either HR or HM for now for me. And I am reading more and don't have a reading slump anymore. Its were I belong apparently.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

The latest in C.S. Harris's Sebastian St. Cyr series came out Tuesday, and of course I pounced and read it right through. I really enjoyed it and that's in spite of the fact it has some themes I avoid in other books. There were a couple of events IMO so clearly foreshadowed I saw them coming a mile away, and at least one thing toward the end that IMO the book could have done without. Not that it did any harm, but it was obviously going to happen and it just didn't add anything when it did.

Reviews will undoubtedly warn anyone who is squeamish about the kind of killings, so I'll say it here. The bad guys are perverted child killers, so if that would bother you, this is a book to skip. It's very dark. I'm a fan of Nevada Barr's Anna Pigeon mysteries, and I skipped one that reviews warned me centered around Satanism-type stuff, so I know all about skipping books even by favorite authors.

Other than that, if you don't want more spoilers, stop reading here.


Spoiler



The main theme in the Harris book that I won't read (and which I should have realized was there going in but for some reason didn't take in) is serial killers. I stopped reading anything with a serial killer years ago because 1) I got sick of the immortal serial killer. You know, the one who is destroyed by bullet, fire, drowning, etc., at the end of book after book but is back to plague the hero a book or two later, 2) at least in modern settings, the serial killer's POV is always in a few scenes, and I can do without being in the head of someone that sick and perverted, thank you. I sincerely doubt Harris is going to bring the one of her killers who is killed in this book back, but his partner is still alive, so I figure we'll see him again, especially since he just became entangled with Sebastian's family. However, there are no scenes in either killer's POV.



So for me not the best in the series - that would be the stories where Sebastian and Hero marry and where their son is born - but still better than most historical mysteries.


----------



## tocs100

Yes, Arthurian please.


----------



## benjclark

Bookmarking. Personally, I love those early 20th Century stuff but do go further afield when the story is good.

Radha Vatsal's second Kitty Weeks mystery set in 1910s NYC is out this week and she stopped off at my blog to share about researching historical mysteries:
https://benjaminlclark.com/guest-post-from-radha-vastal-author-of-the-kitty-weeks-mysteries/


----------



## crebel

Atunah mentioned this series in her first post, but I don't see it linked anywhere. Today it is on sale for $1.99 so I finally grabbed it.


----------



## Atunah

Good find crebel, I totally loved that one, I gave it 5 stars. I am so looking forward to the next which says out in September 5th.


----------



## Trophywife007

Did you see this one offered on Kindle First this month? It is described as being set "just beyond the gilded age" so it may not be your ideal time period but I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Atunah

So I am reading this one right now. 

First in the Julian Kestrel series. Must have come from here as a rec, I can't remember now. 
Although I enjoy the story so far, 38% in, it is written weird. As I am not a writer and know nothing about writing techniques and such, I don't know how to explain it. Its not written in first person, but when the characters think, its like they are thinking right now and say "I" and such. Think that is. I don't know if its tense switching, or what. All I know it reads weird and it keeps throwing me out of the story a bit. So I can't totally get close to it. If you know what I mean. I still enjoy it, I'll just call it weird. 
Its harder to stay within the story and characters for me this way. The mystery itself is very good so far. Maybe I'll get used more to this style or writing. It has gotten a tad easier. Still weird.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> So I am reading this one right now.
> 
> First in the Julian Kestrel series. Must have come from here as a rec, I can't remember now.
> Although I enjoy the story so far, 38% in, it is written weird. As I am not a writer and know nothing about writing techniques and such, I don't know how to explain it. Its not written in first person, but when the characters think, its like they are thinking right now and say "I" and such. Think that is. I don't know if its tense switching, or what. All I know it reads weird and it keeps throwing me out of the story a bit. So I can't totally get close to it. If you know what I mean. I still enjoy it, I'll just call it weird.
> Its harder to stay within the story and characters for me this way. The mystery itself is very good so far. Maybe I'll get used more to this style or writing. It has gotten a tad easier. Still weird.


The "recommender" may have been me. I read and enjoyed all these except the last one, which I finished, so it didn't turn me off completely, but it was weird in a different way than what you're describing, Atunah. I either never noticed what you're having trouble with or it's been too long to remember. It must not have bothered me. I see what I think you're describing in quite a few books and think if it's done, the thought should be in italics so it's clear what's going on. Anyway, it's too bad the author died and there won't be more.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> The "recommender" may have been me. I read and enjoyed all these except the last one, which I finished, so it didn't turn me off completely, but it was weird in a different way than what you're describing, Atunah. I either never noticed what you're having trouble with or it's been too long to remember. It must not have bothered me. I see what I think you're describing in quite a few books and think if it's done, the thought should be in italics so it's clear what's going on. Anyway, it's too bad the author died and there won't be more.


Oh shoot, dead author. So I'll be left hanging at some point? Darn. I do like it and I like the mystery and all. Its just hard for me to explain exactly what it is. At times I get confused at what is being said to each other and what part is just in the characters head. They often blend together and should at times be said to that character. There are whole conversations it seems happening in the brain. 

I remember one book once, while back a HR. There was so much inner thinking going on that there was almost no dialogue between characters. Thinking about thinking and it would go on for pages and pages, heck, whole chapters. . It was strange.

It probably was you since I know you have put down lists of series and there is always a good chance I like something you recommend as we really like some of the same series.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Oh shoot, dead author. So I'll be left hanging at some point?


I wouldn't say hanging, just if you like them, disappointed there aren't more. If I remember right, there are 4. I'd read 3 and skip the 4th. I still regret Dick Francis and Tony Hillerman regularly. They have offspring taking rides on their names, but IMO the offspring are inferior writers. For me a lot of series get disappointing after a while anyway. I no longer read Victoria Thompson or Captain Lacy. For me both those series lost their zing once the characters married and became wealthy.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I wouldn't say hanging, just if you like them, disappointed there aren't more. If I remember right, there are 4. I'd read 3 and skip the 4th. I still regret Dick Francis and Tony Hillerman regularly. They have offspring taking rides on their names, but IMO the offspring are inferior writers. For me a lot of series get disappointing after a while anyway. I no longer read Victoria Thompson or Captain Lacy. For me both those series lost their zing once the characters married and became wealthy.


I still read Captain Lacy, I still very much enjoy it. It did change, but I guess it had to. He is still ornery so there is that. 

And since there is little out there quite at the level of CS Harris, I'll continue those I enjoy. So far I still enjoy Thompson too, but I haven't gotten to them being married yet. But it was a obvious direction for them to go from the early books on. I like Captain Lacy a tad better overall than Thompson. part of if the characters and mysteries, part the time period. Since I love HM and its hard to find ongoing series, I'll take it. Cause what the heck do I do when I am caught up with all of them. Seems like nobody wants to write historical mysteries anymore.


----------



## JRTomlin

I read Gallows Thief which... Ok, it is the first Bernard Cornwell novel I ever read that I really didn't like. Now, if you like cricket you'll enjoy it because Cornwell goes on, and on, and on about it.

I'm a bit hard to please. Although I can enjoy Victorian or WWI, I prefer medieval and definitely don't like cozies. Unfortunately I have a habit of reading novels about like gobbling popcorn which makes it hard to keep in something to read. Sadly I don't have a thing to recommend at the moment, but I think my tastes are a bit on the 'different' side. 

*grumbles* What I really want is a new medieval historical mystery and all my favorite authors are slacking off.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

JRTomlin said:


> Unfortunately I have a habit of reading novels about like gobbling popcorn which makes it hard to keep in something to read.


Me too. I'm retired, so there's lots of reading time. When I see people going on and on about how there are bazillions of books out there and they can always find lots to read I have to figure they aren't as picky as I am because finding enough to read is a constant problem. Yes, books exist in the bazillions. Books I want to read are more like unicorns.

What you said about cricket is funny because I remember nothing like that from the book. Which probably means I skipped or skimmed it all.

Atunah - I agree Harris is in a class by herself.


----------



## JRTomlin

ellenoc said:


> Me too. I'm retired, so there's lots of reading time. When I see people going on and on about how there are bazillions of books out there and they can always find lots to read I have to figure they aren't as picky as I am because finding enough to read is a constant problem. Yes, books exist in the bazillions. Books I want to read are more like unicorns.
> 
> What you said about cricket is funny because I remember nothing like that from the book. Which probably means I skipped or skimmed it all.
> 
> Atunah - I agree Harris is in a class by herself.


If you skipped or skimmed the parts about cricket: good choice!

I hate it when characters suddenly become wealthy. That is so annoying. It usually completely changes the tone of the novels.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

JRTomlin said:


> I hate it when characters suddenly become wealthy. That is so annoying. It usually completely changes the tone of the novels.


Exactly. And in Victoria Thompson's series, the hero, an Irish cop, out of the blue inherits megabucks. So believable. But even without that, I found the characters as they originally were far more interesting and sympathetic. She was from a wealthy family but estranged from them and making her way as a midwife.


----------



## JRTomlin

About the cricket, the main character had been making his living, such as it was, as a cricket player so it wasn't like the subject was unrelated.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

JRTomlin said:


> About the cricket, the main character had been making his living, such as it was, as a cricket player so it wasn't like the subject was unrelated.


Ah, yes, that does ring a bell. But I would have skipped any detailed descriptions of the game itself since it doesn't interest me. The older I get, the better at skipping anything that doesn't interest me I get, For instance, large swaths of poetic descriptions float right by with only a twinge of guilt that some author slaved over writing it. What sticks with me is


Spoiler



the grimness of the descriptions of the prison and prisoners and brutality of the hanging, the fact that investigating to see if the conviction was just only happened because the condemned's sister (mother?) knew someone important, and that the MC didn't do the rubber stamping expected.


 The book hooked me enough that I read the whole thing (minus the skip/skim, of course, but that true for everything I read), but it didn't make me seek out others by the author.


----------



## JRTomlin

It became rather peculiar that so many of the horrible, nasty, murderous people in the Capt Lacey novels were homosexual. I stopped reading.


----------



## crebel

I couldn't decide whether to post this new release in the cozy thread or here, but went with here because it is listed as a Regency Cozy. First in a new series, sounds like there is some humor, some romance, good early reviews, great release price of .99.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I couldn't decide whether to post this new release in the cozy thread or here, but went with here because it is listed as a Regency Cozy. First in a new series, sounds like there is some humor, some romance, good early reviews, great release price of .99.


Fits perfect in this thread I think. Looks good too, might give it a shot. I on the other hand don't know where to put mysteries that are not of the cozy variety, at least I don't think they are. We already have so many lonely reader threads in this corner, I never felt like making another one.

I have now read the 12th in the Victoria Thompson series and I still enjoy them, although at times she gets a tad on my nerves, but can't put my finger on why.

I have the next for me CS Harris on wait list at library. I read those slower as I don't want to run out of books too soon. I have read up to #8 and there are only #13. So I am getting close.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I on the other hand don't know where to put mysteries that are not of the cozy variety, at least I don't think they are. We already have so many lonely reader threads in this corner, I never felt like making another one.


Maybe resurrect one of these 2 threads? Neither has been posted to since May, but I think we discussed non-cozy mysteries in them both. Yes, there are many lonely reader threads in here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,224393.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,247671.0.html


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Maybe resurrect one of these 2 threads? Neither has been posted to since May, but I think we discussed non-cozy mysteries in them both. Yes, there are many lonely reader threads in here.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,224393.0.html
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,247671.0.html


AH thank you. The longer one is probably more of a fit. I don't think I know what hard boiled is and I don't think what I read is that. Its just not cozy. Just mystery. Mostly across the pond at the moment. British stuff. I'll put some flesh on that zombie then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I have the next for me CS Harris on wait list at library. I read those slower as I don't want to run out of books too soon. I have read up to #8 and there are only #13. So I am getting close.


Looks like I bought the first of these back in 2014 . . . I should move it up my tbr queue!


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like I bought the first of these back in 2014 . . . I should move it up my tbr queue!


You moved it up yet? Get to it, chop chop. 

I am reading the second in the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas right now. Loving it and I am 30% in so far. Many layers to these books. 


I highly highly recommend these. The first is 


her historical romance are also superb.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> You moved it up yet? Get to it, chop chop.


Workin' on it! 

You know how it is: so many books, so little time. 



> I am reading the second in the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas right now. Loving it and I am 30% in so far. Many layers to these books.
> 
> 
> I highly highly recommend these. The first is
> 
> 
> her historical romance are also superb.


I did enjoy the first of those . . . . the second is still priced at $9.99 and not available in any of my libraries.  So it's on my wish list.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Workin' on it!
> 
> You know how it is: so many books, so little time.
> 
> I did enjoy the first of those . . . . the second is still priced at $9.99 and not available in any of my libraries.  So it's on my wish list.


We need more hours in the day so we can catch up on all the books we need to read.

I got mine from my library. It was at two of mine, both in Texas. .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> We need more hours in the day so we can catch up on all the books we need to read.
> 
> I got mine from my library. It was at two of mine, both in Texas. .


It's weird. I'm a member of the Arlington county, Alexandria city, Fairfax county, and Falls Church city libraries as well as the US Navy General library. Sometimes books are available at all of em, sometimes a mixture, and sometimes none of 'em. I haven't been able to figure any pattern in who carries what. AND, I periodically go through and check again 'cause sometimes one won't have something but then they'll get it later.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's weird. I'm a member of the Arlington county, Alexandria city, Fairfax county, and Falls Church city libraries as well as the US Navy General library. Sometimes books are available at all of em, sometimes a mixture, and sometimes none of 'em. I haven't been able to figure any pattern in who carries what. AND, I periodically go through and check again 'cause sometimes one won't have something but then they'll get it later.


One thing I do if there is a book coming out, but my libraries don't have it yet. Pre-release type. I then recommend that book and once/if the library buys that book, you are already on the wait list. I do that even with some more popular stuff where i know it will be at the library. That way I don't always end up in last place on the wait list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Speaking of historical mysteries:



This is the final entry in this series. It was outlined and plotted by Peters before she died and finished for publication by Joan Hess at the request of her family. It's on sale for $2.99 today.



Atunah said:


> One thing I do if there is a book coming out, but my libraries don't have it yet. Pre-release type. I then recommend that book and once/if the library buys that book, you are already on the wait list. I do that even with some more popular stuff where i know it will be at the library. That way I don't always end up in last place on the wait list.


I _have_ done that . . . . but it requires me to be more organized than I often am!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Speaking of historical mysteries:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the final entry in this series. It was outlined and plotted by Peters before she died and finished for publication by Joan Hess at the request of her family. It's on sale for $2.99 today.


Thanks for the heads up on the sale, Ann. I tracked this release through e-publication, but for some reason didn't add it to a wish list to keep track of price drops. I was leery of buying this final release at full price, but am happy my Amelia Peabody collection is complete now.


----------



## TheLemontree

Anybody into medieval mysteries?

My favorites are the Matthew Bartholomew mysteries by Susanna Gregory, but there are several authors who support each other and call themselves the Medieval Murderers - Susanna Gregory being one of them - and I've enjoyed all the books written by an author of that group that I've read. 

Some are grittier than others but they are all more like a traditional mystery than a modern cutesy cozy.

Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

TheLemontree said:


> Anybody into medieval mysteries?
> 
> My favorites are the Matthew Bartholomew mysteries by Susanna Gregory, but there are several authors who support each other and call themselves the Medieval Murderers - Susanna Gregory being one of them - and I've enjoyed all the books written by an author of that group that I've read.
> 
> Some are grittier than others but they are all more like a traditional mystery than a modern cutesy cozy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind finding more in that time period. I don't like my HM to be too much in "modern" time. Even victorian, although I read it, is already somewhat modern. I guess I like the way crimes and mysteries are solved with no modern help of devices and such. 
I had to think a bit and I think the only one I can recall reading from medieval times was Mistress of the Art of Death.


I loved it. Dark but so engrossing. Very unusual heroine. I think there are a couple more in that series, but I haven't gotten to them yet. I'll have to check out Susana Gregory.

I just finished 

and it was another 5 star, just like the first. The mystery is so intertwined and layered, all the way to the end. Its just a joy to read. The last half I basically read in one go. Downside with this book is that Charlotte likes to eat pastries a lot. So I kept getting the munchies, which isn't so great when you are on Keto. . So I baked a Keto cake that tastes just like pound cake and I was good to go.

eta: I tried and tried to find a kindle version of the first in that Gregory series and I can't find one. I see some of the later ones, but not the first. I can't read a series out of order so I'll have to put it in the back burner. I am guessing I had looked at it in the past and not found a kindle book and forgot all about it.


----------



## TheLemontree

Atunah said:


> eta: I tried and tried to find a kindle version of the first in that Gregory series and I can't find one. I see some of the later ones, but not the first. I can't read a series out of order so I'll have to put it in the back burner. I am guessing I had looked at it in the past and not found a kindle book and forgot all about it.


Vexing. It bugs me when publishers don't roll a whole series out to digital at the same time.

I'll go and see who else I can find that *does* have them all on kindle. I still read most of my mysteries in hardcover from the library as we have a brilliantly well-stocked collection.


----------



## TheLemontree

Here. Here's a link to the Medieval Murderers page. They have got some collaboratively written books, but I prefer each of their own works, to be honest
http://www.michaeljecks.co.uk/medievalmurder/

Of them, the full series are available for:

The Shardlake Chronicles by CJ Sansom
https://www.amazon.com/C.-J.-Sansom/e/B001IOH334
I really enjoy these. They're really substantial, and set right during the time of the Dissolution of the monasteries and the rise of Oliver Cromwell. Lots of political intrigue.

Bernard Knight's Crowner John Mysteries
https://www.amazon.com/Bernard-Knight/e/B000APHOQ8/
'Crowner' is the old form of the word 'coroner', and these are more in the Perry Mason style, if I'm recalling the right series. Crowner John is called in to be the face of justice after a body has been discovered.

Philip Gooden has got two series - one set in Shakespearean times, one with Chaucer as the sleuth
https://www.amazon.com/Philip-Gooden/e/B001H6SIP0/
I vaguely recall reading a Chaucer one and it was ok. But the library didn't have any more and I forgot about them. I'll have to look them up.

Michael Jecks
https://www.amazon.com/Michael-Jecks/e/B001I9QC5E/
He's prolific, but not all his books seem to be loaded to his author page. When I searched for his name they all came up (4 pages of them) but only 12 books listed on his author page. I think his publisher has dropped the ball a bit with listing them correctly.
Anyhow, I've read some of his 
Knights Templar series (32 books and counting) but they're a bit dark and blood thirsty for me. Having said that, I have probably read a dozen of them so they can't be too bad!

Ian Morson's Falconer series
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_8?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=ian+morson+-+falconer+mysteries&sprefix=Ian+mors%2Cstripbooks%2C391&crid=ECLJ7M9JGJB5
Haven't read them and can't comment

Karen Maitland writes during the times of the plague
https://www.amazon.com/Karen-Maitland/e/B001JRUHUQ/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_8?qid=1507513447&sr=1-8
Again, haven't read them but shes in excellent company

Overall, the prices for these authors seems a bit high for e books, but that seems to be par for the course with trad pub books


----------



## TheLemontree

Ooooh, Atunah, I found the first Susanna Gregory!

Hopefully you can see it. If not it might be one of those pesky territorial publishing rights things that I can see, being the Commonwealth, but you can't. Or something.
https://www.amazon.com/Plague-Both-Your-Houses-Bartholomew-ebook/dp/B004EHZPQY/ref=bseries_of__kindle_edition_B004EHZPQY


----------



## Atunah

TheLemontree said:


> Ooooh, Atunah, I found the first Susanna Gregory!
> 
> Hopefully you can see it. If not it might be one of those pesky territorial publishing rights things that I can see, being the Commonwealth, but you can't. Or something.
> https://www.amazon.com/Plague-Both-Your-Houses-Bartholomew-ebook/dp/B004EHZPQY/ref=bseries_of__kindle_edition_B004EHZPQY


It says the title is not currently available for purchase. The first few on the series say that. Just odd.

Thanks for the list of the others, I'll check them out tomorrow.


----------



## TheLemontree

Atunah said:


> It says the title is not currently available for purchase. The first few on the series say that. Just odd.
> 
> Thanks for the list of the others, I'll check them out tomorrow.


Oh bummer. I can buy it with one click for $9.31. 

Must be a US vs UK rights issue. I occasionally come across books advertised as on sale that are "currently unavailable" for me for that reason - like the Mrs Pollifax series for instance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> It says the title is not currently available for purchase. The first few on the series say that. Just odd.
> 
> Thanks for the list of the others, I'll check them out tomorrow.


Do you do audiobooks? 'Cause it looks like it's available that way.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you do audiobooks? 'Cause it looks like it's available that way.


Not really. I can't retain anything listening, although I keep trying. Plus audio books are always too expensive for me, the big publisher ones. Just have to wait. Not like I have a lack of books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Not really. I can't retain anything listening, although I keep trying. Plus audio books are always too expensive for me, the big publisher ones. Just have to wait. Not like I have a lack of books.


Yeah . . me, too. I'll sometimes listen on long car rides if I'm by myself, but it's got to be absoutely _riveting_ or my mind will wander.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . me, too. I'll sometimes listen on long car rides if I'm by myself, but it's got to be absoutely _riveting_ or my mind will wander.


I couldn't listen in the car either, I concentrate on driving and so nothing would get into my brain. I think I tried it and I have to sit in one spot and close my eyes, that is the closest I have been able to keep from going off in other things in my head. When I read with my eyes, its just a different part of the brain I think. Maybe I retain just better with visual than audio. I think even in school, I only ever figured stuff out when I worked through it myself on paper. Not when someone explains it.

We had to wait some time too for the Mary Stewart kindle books, even though there were paperbacks already available. Maybe its a similar thing.


----------



## worktolive

I haven't read this series, so I have no idea of the quality, but it definitely fits the category. It's a short series of three books by Andrea Penrose. The first book is Sweet Revenge: A Lady Arianna Regency Mystery, set in 1813, featuring a young, aristocratic woman who is trying to discover her father's murderer by going undercover as a male French chef in an aristocratic household. Presumably, she must have some cooking expertise, although I have no idea where she would have gotten it.  Reviews also mention grammar/spelling errors, so read at your own risk.


----------



## JRTomlin

I do not accept the Terms of Service which were instituted without notification. I do not consent to VerticalScope reproducing content I posted on this forum in any newsletter, website, or another forum. I've requested account deletion; however, the owners of this forum REFUSE to delete my content. Further, I repudiate any association with ads that are sexist, racist, and demeaning to women which are now appearing on this site.


----------



## Atunah

Oh, I am making lists of anything that looks interesting. I like medieval settings in HM. Just makes crime solving more interesting. Some of the series though are not available yet on kindle, like the Susanna Gregory.

So you guys are not alone in liking that time period, or liking some more grit. Is there even such a thing as HM cozies? I couldn't think of any off hand. 

I am trying to get caught up with some series though first I already started, I am so bad in starting so many different series at once, my mind can't keep up. I do log them in fictfact, but still. 

I think we are just a few ducks period posting in the book corner. So threads don't move as often. 

I actually have the Denise Domning series on my read next KU list. Considering how expensive some HM can be, I am happy to find some in KU. Since there aren't that many in there.


----------



## crebel

Another entry in historical mysteries was recommended to me today. One of the reviewers describes it as a "cozy historical". For the price ($1.99) I am going to add it to the TBR pile.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, a good way to figure out what cozy historical mystery is then.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ah, a good way to figure out what cozy historical mystery is then.


That's what I thought! However, the pre-order on book 2 is $12.99 for the Kindle edition  , so doubt I'll continue even if I like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> That's what I thought! However, the pre-order on book 2 is $12.99 for the Kindle edition  , so doubt I'll continue even if I like it.


I think Agatha Christie is historical cozy -- except when she was writing they weren't historical, they were contemporary. 

Anyway, you enablers have done your work again -- I bit. Not sure when I'll get to it -- at least two library borrows I have to give priority to. And, incidentally, if the new one is priced that high, that might mean it ends up available at the library. 'Cause I only have about 3 authors I'll pay that much for.


----------



## Atunah

woops. Yeah, I won't pay 12.99 for any fiction book. Yikes. I bought the first, but didn't realize the cost of the next. 

Its published by Crooked Lane Books and I am not sure if that is a big enough publisher to get into libraries. the first one is not in any of mine. But there is still time, February 13th. If it doesn't come down way way more, I won't get it. But it will mess with my series order thingy. 

You know, I love Ashley Gardners series and I always know, a new one will be $2.99 and I don't even have to think about it. I preorder those things. 12.99, snort.


----------



## JRTomlin

I do not accept the Terms of Service which were instituted without notification. I do not consent to VerticalScope reproducing content I posted on this forum in any newsletter, website, or another forum. I've requested account deletion; however, the owners of this forum REFUSE to delete my content. Further, I repudiate any association with ads that are sexist, racist, and demeaning to women which are now appearing on this site.


----------



## Atunah

I don't consider the ones I read set during regency time to be cozy at all. CS Harris isn't cozy not in what that is suppose to mean when I read about it. I don't think time period has anything to do if something is cozy or not. Otherwise any mysteries set in contempo times would be cozy, or not cozy. Its in the tone and the overall telling of the stories I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I don't consider the ones I read set during regency time to be cozy at all. CS Harris isn't cozy not in what that is suppose to mean when I read about it. I don't think time period has anything to do if something is cozy or not. Otherwise any mysteries set in contempo times would be cozy, or not cozy. Its in the tone and the overall telling of the stories I think.


Doesn't cozy more or less imply an ongoing romantic subplot of some sort? At least, most contemporary cozies seem to be that way. Or else the investigator is a contented single gal/guy who spends a lot of time resisting letting friends set 'em up.


----------



## Atunah

Not to me. Most of the regular mysteries I read have some romantic sub plot or are hinted at, and I am pretty sure they aren't all cozy. Like I said, I would never consider the St. Cyr series to be a cozy. I can't recall all the mysteries I read, but some of them are pretty graphic and gritty and still have a romantic sub plot. And that is contemporary mysteries. 

I read some of the cozies that were recommended here in the book corner thread and they have a different tone throughout and none of the graphic stuff in them. Graphic as in murders being graphic, or scenes like that.


----------



## Atunah

So that expensive book that comes out in February by Quincy? I did a search on a couple of my libraries and you have to check on the left recommended titles so you get stuff in overdrive, but not on library. Then you can recommend the book. That is what I did. So if they buy it, I will be automatically on the list. My local library actually really likes historical mysteries so there is a change they'll get it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Cozy: amateur detective, no swearing (or these days not much and mild), nothing graphic (either murder scenes or sex), set in "cozy" environment such as a village or neighborhood of bigger town or city where amateur detective has a circle of interesting friends and acquaintances. Romance is usually there, but not always, and even when it's there it's not a major part of any one story. It's more likely to be developed in a series.

I agree with Atunah - there's absolutely nothing cozy about Harris's Sebastian St. Cyr series. In fact they're often gritty with details not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Laurenn

I used to be a historical fan, but recently I have been leaning towards historical mystery. I never would have thought I would ever become a fan of it. Who is your favorite historical mystery author?


----------



## Atunah

Just one? 
I know I have a few series I love. First the one we just talked about. 
I'll put some down and use the first in the series as a link
CS Harris - St. Cyr (love this one, probably my favorite for now)


Anna Lee Huber - Lady Darby (gothic in a way, grotesque in others, I adore this series)


Ashley Gardner- Captain Lacey (I inhaled this series, easy to read and I also love it) couldn't find the kindle link, just the paperback. It is available, just couldn't pull up the link maker


Sherry Thomas - Lady Sherlock (Only 2 out so far, I love it)


Ariana Franklin - Mistress of the Art of Death (only read one so far, gritty, medieval I loved it)


Deanna Rayborn - Lady Julia Grey (this one started me with historical mysteries and got me hooked)


I also like 
Victoria Thompson - Gaslight mysteries 


And I have started a few others


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'd say my favorites are:

Sebastian St. Cyr series by C.S. Harris
John Pickett series by Sheri Cobb South
Bess Crawford series by Charles Todd (these are set in WW1 time period)


----------



## crebel

I like the distinction of "traditional" or as JRT said, "classic" mysteries alongside hard-boiled and cozy. To me cozies are a more light-hearted subset of traditional mysteries.  In my mind most historical mysteries lean more toward traditional than pure cozy. 

Is this another of those purely subjective "I know it when I see/read it" conundrums?


----------



## crebel

Laurenn said:


> I used to be a historical fan, but recently I have been leaning towards historical mystery. I never would have thought I would ever become a fan of it. Who is your favorite historical mystery author?


In the beginning pages of this thread several of us mentioned Elizabeth Peters as our introduction to historical mystery. She would still be one of my favorites.

Atunah mentioned Deanna Rayborn's Lady Amelia Gray series. That one starts as historical romance/suspense, IMO and moves into ongoing mystery with romance no longer being the focus. I love that series. She also republished them and if you think you already bought any of them you need to doublecheck your Amazon library because it won't show you already bought them on the book/series page.

In the same vein as Rayborn is Tasha Alexander's Lady Emily series. These are set in Victorian times and are a little more in depth than the Lady Amelia series. The first one is:



Unfortunately, they start expensive and stay expensive, rarely on sale, and my library has not kept up with the series even on request so I'm currently stopped with Book 8.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Lots of great books and series here; thanks for the links, everyone!

My humble contribution is a series I didn't see anyone mention (but might have missed it): Ancient Egyptian murder mysteries/police procedurals by Lauren Haney.

https://smile.amazon.com/Lauren-Haney/e/B001IXPONG/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1

Follows a Medjay officer named Bak, eight books in the series, though looks like the publishers have done a poor job of making them all available as ebooks. Worth the read if you can find them in paper or ebook.


----------



## crebel

The Ashley Gardner Captain Lacey series has been mentioned several times in this thread. The first 3 books and 2 short stories are being offered in a bundle for only .99!


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> The Ashley Gardner Captain Lacey series has been mentioned several times in this thread. The first 3 books and 2 short stories are being offered in a bundle for only .99!


I am trying to keep up with this thread. So many good suggestions. I picked up the Captain Lacey volumes for only 99 cents. The others seem to be too expensive at this point, but I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## worktolive

Jennifer Ashley/Ashley Gardner has a set with three historical novellas available for free, called Past Crimes, A Compendium of Historical Mysteries. It includes a prequel to the Victorian mystery she just released under the Jennifer Ashley name, Death Below Stairs. Supposedly, you don't have to read it before you start the novel, but I know how certain of us feel about reading out of order (  - I'm looking at you Atunah), so I figured I'd better post this.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> Jennifer Ashley/Ashley Gardner has a set with three historical novellas available for free, called Past Crimes, A Compendium of Historical Mysteries. It includes a prequel to the Victorian mystery she just released under the Jennifer Ashley name, Death Below Stairs. Supposedly, you don't have to read it before you start the novel, but I know how certain of us feel about reading out of order (  - I'm looking at you Atunah), so I figured I'd better post this.


I heard that. Just a few months to late. My hearing is going. 

I read the first in Jennifer Ashley's new historical mystery series

I really enjoyed it and I am awaiting the next.

Is it a wee bit odd that her publisher now have her do a HM under her main name while she still self publishes her Captain Lacey series? I think that explains why she put in her notes at the end of the latest Lacey that she is still committed to that series and will put out at least one a year. WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. that is not enough darn it. 


Its the 13th and was just released. I had it on pre-order. I don't really pre-order stuff anymore, but those, I just click that button as soon as they go live at this point. I love love this series. Still after 13 books. Along with CS Harris, my favorite at the moment. Although I quite like some of the other series I read also.

I am about to start the 17th in Victoria Thompson's series

I am glad my library has those. And I can't believe I read 17 already, I am about caught up too.

I have a feeling I am going to run out of series this year, getting closer and close to getting caught up to those I started and many are so slow with releasing. I don't have that patience anymore.

But I just realized I still have the Tasha Alexander series I only read one so far. I stopped for a reason so I can have something else once I am caught up with others. So I can read a few back to back, rather than just a trickle here and there. Unfortunately having to wait so long between releases on the new series, makes it harder for me to remember all that went on. Its easier when I don't have that much time between the installments. But eventually I'll get caught up on all of them. Its not like I'll ever reach a stage of "no more books", but sometimes it feels like it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Along with CS Harris, my favorite at the moment.


I pre-order these and pay the high price with a smile. Read the latest the day it came out, and IMO it's the strongest story she's put out in the series in the last couple of years. Not that I haven't liked every one, but in any series I like some more.

Maybe I'll try that new Jennifer Ashley series. Only read a couple of the Captain Lacey's after he married. A lot of series lose their edge for me after the MC marries.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I pre-order these and pay the high price with a smile. Read the latest the day it came out, and IMO it's the strongest story she's put out in the series in the last couple of years. Not that I haven't liked every one, but in any series I like some more.
> 
> Maybe I'll try that new Jennifer Ashley series. Only read a couple of the Captain Lacey's after he married. A lot of series lose their edge for me after the MC marries.


Its a tough one when one of the main plot point chances, like large changes in the characters circumstances. It hasn't bothered me with Lacey as I like that character quite a bit. He can be so grumpy 

I am glad to know that St. Cyr continues to be good. I am reading those so slowly, because I don't want to get caught up and then stare at a released date a year into the future. But I am getting there. I am up to #9, why Kings confess so i only have 4 to go now and that includes the one just came out. So then I'll have to wait and wait and wait. 

It is going to go down as my favorite series of all time I am sure. Just so intricate and gritty and deep. So many layers to the characters. If my library doesn't have them, I'd buy it too. Would be the only series I'd pay that much. I been lucky so far that at least one of my library has most of them. Not all.


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> I am trying to keep up with this thread. So many good suggestions. I picked up the Captain Lacey volumes for only 99 cents. The others seem to be too expensive at this point, but I will keep my eyes open.


I'm on Book 3 now and still can't decide whether I even like Captain Lacey. He is quick to anger, suffers serious bouts of depression (melancholia), and makes absolutely terrible decisions about getting involved with women. Nevertheless, I find reasons I can't really articulate to keep reading them, sigh ...


----------



## Atunah

I thought they kept getting better and better. Especially when the characters come together more and get to know each other, as he gets to know them, we do. There are some really WTF things coming up too. The fast temper stays, but not quite as bad as the early books and the same goes for his depression moments he seems to have. But its believable considering what he went through. 

I just read #13 and didn't want it to end. I want to read the next one now.  

And since I think I own all of them and they are loanable, just let me know and you can read them one by one that way.


----------



## LauraB

Jane917 said:


> I am trying to keep up with this thread. So many good suggestions. I picked up the Captain Lacey volumes for only 99 cents. The others seem to be too expensive at this point, but I will keep my eyes open.


Thank you for the link and the find! I just bought it. I haven't read any of her work so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## LauraB

crebel said:


> Another entry in historical mysteries was recommended to me today. One of the reviewers describes it as a "cozy historical". For the price ($1.99) I am going to add it to the TBR pile.


The second in series is $7.80 now.


----------



## Atunah

I am not amused. I just had a long post typed up and got wiped out by a power blip during thunderstorm. My batter backup on that main computer is apparently out of battery. Hmpf.

Now on laptop.

I finished 

17th in that series. Its fast losing its luster for me. Started a few books back. Its more and more like cozy now, but with not so great mystery anymore. They used to be much better in the early books. This was so obvious. Also lots of repetition that feels like filler. Characters tell the next character something and then they tell the next and on and on. So as the reader, I hear the same thing like 5 times, over and over. Got tedious. 
I'll still finish the series, 4 more to go, so at least I get caught up with something. But I am not rushing to the next one. Oh well. It wasn't really my favorite to start with, but certainly it was much better early on. Characters seem all a bit muted. Not sure how to put it. They are less complete now, just seems not as carefully written. I am no good with terms. More fluff I guess and especially Frank isn't the same person anymore as he used to be. All seem a bit more shallow and not as fleshed out.


----------



## Atunah

Reading the, what is it now, 10th in the CS Harris series. 

I just love this series so much I am going to curl up in a ball when I am caught up. I am not even kidding. I have not find a HM that comes even close to this one.

There are lots of heads so far. Really old heads. Decomposed heads. Heads everywhere. Heads abound.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Reading the, what is it now, 10th in the CS Harris series.
> 
> I just love this series so much I am going to curl up in a ball when I am caught up. I am not even kidding. I have not find a HM that comes even close to this one.
> 
> There are lots of heads so far. Really old heads. Decomposed heads. Heads everywhere. Heads abound.


I bought the first one of those back in 2014. Guess I should get started . . . . .


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bought the first one of those back in 2014. Guess I should get started . . . . .


Oh yes you should. And then you start panicking because you can't find anything else as good as that series out there. 
Its why I kept reading them so sloooooooooooooooooow. And now I will read the last 4 in a row as its otherwise so hard to keep up with some of the details that happen in older books.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Agree with you in spades on both Harris and Thompson, Atunah. Sorry the Victoria Thompson's finally wore thin for you. As you know, I abandoned them quite a while back. Whether it's the stable lad turning into a duke in Regencies or the Irish cop turning into a millionaire in books like Thompson's, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Agree with you in spades on both Harris and Thompson, Atunah. Sorry the Victoria Thompson's finally wore thin for you. As you know, I abandoned them quite a while back. Whether it's the stable lad turning into a duke in Regencies or the Irish cop turning into a millionaire in books like Thompson's, it doesn't work for me.


Sometimes I let a lot of stuff slide. It depends on what else is going on. But I guess in a series that keeps going, you notice changes in characters and stuff that just isn't what it was anymore. I am probably still going further in some stuff than I should. In a standalone HR, I can buy some stuff, knowing its eyerolling if I like the overall story, or emotion. A series is a bit harder to take.

I am just desperate to find other series, especially long ones. Cause once I am done with Harris, I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Sometimes I let a lot of stuff slide. It depends on what else is going on.


If I didn't let some stupid stuff slide, I'd never have anything to read - and that's only counting what I know is stupid, which is mostly horse and dog stuff. I did give up on a mystery series recently when after ignoring a lot already, it said dogs had no eyelids. Enough!

Long ago I read something that said traditional publishing houses had editors who checked manuscripts for accuracy. If an author described a certain uniform as blue with brass buttons, the editor would check and make sure that uniform was really like that. Obviously that kind of checking fell by the wayside long ago. I even know of a successful author who on his blog recommends that if authors don't know something, they just make it up and keep writing. His theory is that not enough people will know the truth and be upset to matter. Sadly he's probably right and his way is obviously the modern way, but you'd think if you didn't know squat about dogs, you'd either (a) not write a book featuring a police dog, or (b) get someone who does know dogs to read your draft. And do the same for other things you have no knowledge about.


----------



## Atunah

Make stuff up and keep writing. Groans. If it was about horses, I wouldn't know anything so they could make up stuff, if its believable, and I wouldn't know the difference. I guess that is what they are counting on. But I like to be able to trust what I read and that it has at least a respectable level of research. Eyes on it that know of a subject even if the author doesn't. Is that really too much to ask? Maybe I just need to stick with older stuff from publishers when they still checked that stuff?  

Thing is, it takes quite a bit to get me off a book. I mean I might look something up after reading it in a book because I want to know more, but I wouldn't know all the details, or maybe even bigger events otherwise. So I do have to trust the books and the authors and the publishers in that way. But overall I can still enjoy a lot even with things like that. If something is a page turner and I really like the characters and I get all the feels, I guess its done its job with me in the end. As long as I don't find out about the big booboos.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> But I like to be able to trust what I read and that it has at least a respectable level of research.


That's the problem, at least for me. Once my trust is blown on a subject I know about, I don't trust anything from that source on subjects I don't know about. Some years back when the Amazon forums were still flourishing I saw a post by a reader who said she learned her history from historical romances, and I shuddered. It's sad that history is no longer taught, at least in U.S. schools, and even sadder that people rely on such unreliable sources.

I've long known, Atunah, from posts here that you are a more - hmm not sure the word - constant? loyal? reader than I am. The older I get, the less it takes to put me off a book, a series, an author. I'll forgive a lot for a good story, but too many stories are borderline for me, so anything at all and I'm off to something else. I've forgiven C.S. Harris for some really stupid stuff like dogs sweating, but as you say, very few are in her class.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> That's the problem, at least for me. Once my trust is blown on a subject I know about, I don't trust anything from that source on subjects I don't know about. Some years back when the Amazon forums were still flourishing I saw a post by a reader who said she learned her history from historical romances, and I shuddered. It's sad that history is no longer taught, at least in U.S. schools, and even sadder that people rely on such unreliable sources.
> 
> I've long known, Atunah, from posts here that you are a more - hmm not sure the word - constant? loyal? reader than I am. The older I get, the less it takes to put me off a book, a series, an author. I'll forgive a lot for a good story, but too many stories are borderline for me, so anything at all and I'm off to something else. I've forgiven C.S. Harris for some really stupid stuff like dogs sweating, but as you say, very few are in her class.


I think the word is stubborn. . I have changed a bit though too on that front. I have more dnf books that I ever had. Even though its not many, there used to be pretty much none. I think as times goes on it will get more and more. Although I have read more "older" stuff overall, rather than try new HR authors and books. I think that saves me some grumbling. With historial mysteries, there isn't as much so i have to take what I can get. Maybe we can clone Harris so she can write a few other series like that, maybe set in different periods.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> I think the word is stubborn. . I have changed a bit though too on that front. I have more dnf books that I ever had. Even though its not many, there used to be pretty much none. I think as times goes on it will get more and more. Although I have read more "older" stuff overall, rather than try new HR authors and books. I think that saves me some grumbling. With historial mysteries, there isn't as much so i have to take what I can get. Maybe we can clone Harris so she can write a few other series like that, maybe set in different periods.


Ellenoc and Atunah, you both have hit a chord with me. I have gone from never, ever not finishing a book to deleting it from my kindle (unfinished) the minute I realize I've become bored or find myself disliking the main characters. I feel a little bad that I've spent money on a book and am not reading it, but not bad enough to force myself to finish. I think it is a combination of being older and realizing time is too precious to waste, and having several hundred books on my TBR list that I could be reading instead of reading something I am not enjoying. I have even (horrors!) not finished a couple of new books by some of my very favorite 'automatic buy' authors whose quality of writing seems to be seriously slipping....maybe because they are trying too hard to crank out a new title several times a year. I have almost stopped automatically buying new titles now from authors I have loved. Instead I read the blurb and a few reviews and if the plot is an old trope that turns me off, I take a pass. I guess I am becoming harder to please in my old age.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

If these have already been mentioned in this thread, just ignore me, but I don't remember them and found them in a different way.

I just finished a pretty good historical mystery by D.M. Quincy, _Murder in Mayfair_. It has a romantic thread to the story, but wouldn't qualify as a romance. It's one of two in the series available currently (haven't read the second, so maybe it wraps things up, but somehow I doubt it). Set in 1810, London and close by. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRZ3V3F/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1

Before that I read _Edinburgh Twilight_ by Carole Lawrence. Set in Edinburgh in 1880s. It was okay. I'll try the 2d one of these when it comes out (only on pre-order now), but how I feel about the 2d will determine whether I'll read any more. It's mystery only, nothing romantic. In fact the hero avoids women. He's my problem with the book. He's kind of a jerk, so will have to see if he improves.

https://www.amazon.com/Edinburgh-Twilight-Hamilton-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B06X3V28MX/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1528248989&sr=1-1&keywords=edinburgh+twilight


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ellen . . . I have both of those; read the first and enjoyed it but haven't gotten to the other one yet.

sigh! so many books, so little time!


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> If these have already been mentioned in this thread, just ignore me, but I don't remember them and found them in a different way.
> 
> I just finished a pretty good historical mystery by D.M. Quincy, _Murder in Mayfair_. It has a romantic thread to the story, but wouldn't qualify as a romance. It's one of two in the series available currently (haven't read the second, so maybe it wraps things up, but somehow I doubt it). Set in 1810, London and close by. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRZ3V3F/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1
> 
> Before that I read _Edinburgh Twilight_ by Carole Lawrence. Set in Edinburgh in 1880s. It was okay. I'll try the 2d one of these when it comes out (only on pre-order now), but how I feel about the 2d will determine whether I'll read any more. It's mystery only, nothing romantic. In fact the hero avoids women. He's my problem with the book. He's kind of a jerk, so will have to see if he improves.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Edinburgh-Twilight-Hamilton-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B06X3V28MX/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1528248989&sr=1-1&keywords=edinburgh+twilight


Always happy to hear your recs on HM. I think I put the Quincy one on a wishlist some time back and then promptly it fell out of my brain. Sigh. Never heard of the other one, I'll wait until you read the 2nd to see.

I am reading the 2nd in the Andrea Penrose series right now. 

Liking them, liked the first. Not sure if they'll ever go to a romance here, maybe. Nothing at the moment though other than friendship and working together. Well, maybe a few slight signs of something further down. But he's a lord and she's who knows what. Still lots of seeeeecrets. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Ellen . . . I have both of those; read the first and enjoyed it but haven't gotten to the other one yet.
> 
> sigh! so many books, so little time!


Don't we all have that tshirt by now?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Don't we all have that tshirt by now?


I actually do have that on sweatshirt -- or at least used to.

Will have to check out that Andrea Penrose series -- looks like it's in Overdrive, but not in any of *my* libraries.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As the Penrose books looked quite good, but I wasn't sure I wanted to spend $10 to try the first one, I asked if my local library could get them in their eBook collection. And they did! So I'm now on the wait list for . Woo Hoo!


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> As the Penrose books looked quite good, but I wasn't sure I wanted to spend $10 to try the first one, I asked if my local library could get them in their eBook collection. And they did! So I'm now on the wait list for . Woo Hoo!


Yay. My library is pretty good with getting recs I make. More so if they are historical mysteries. They don't get me everything when it comes to HR.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Yay. My library is pretty good with getting recs I make. More so if they are historical mysteries. They don't get me everything when it comes to HR.


Mine's been hit or miss. I guess they've gotten most that I've requested, but certainly not all. I don't do it all that often and I haven't kept close track.


----------



## readingril

OK, I'll read it, because it's available and my holds are filled in both of my libraries and I don't see any books coming any time soon!


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Always happy to hear your recs on HM. I think I put the Quincy one on a wishlist some time back and then promptly it fell out of my brain. Sigh. Never heard of the other one, I'll wait until you read the 2nd to see.
> 
> I am reading the 2nd in the Andrea Penrose series right now.
> ...
> Not sure if they'll ever go to a romance
> ...
> she's who knows what
> ...


Hey! Is that a spoiler? 

There's too many vibes in this book for it not to have a HEA. OK, so maybe by book #3? Looking forward to more of her misteerious background because you know she has one.

Almost done the first book, will have to wait to put the second one on hold when a hold opens up!

Thanks for the rec (I hadn't visited this thread)!


----------



## danelson

I liked the Miss Fisher books but got a little bored with Daisy Dalrymple. Going to be looking out for a lot of the books mentioned in this subject. Love an historical romance but if there's murder thrown in it's even better.x


----------



## Trophywife007

I started:



and was hooked from the duel scene at the start. It's been a while since that happened. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I started:
> 
> 
> 
> and was hooked from the duel scene at the start. It's been a while since that happened. Thanks for the rec.


OMG I want to start again, but without memory of the first reading.  My absolute favorite of historical mysteries. I am pacing myself at this point, I only have like 3 to go I think. Or 2. Have to check. Sublime.

Here is a sale on the 2nd in the Lady Sherlock series. I love this series also. Its 1.99 for the 2nd. First is still 9.99. There is a 3rd coming out at some point. Sorry, I can't pull up the kindle version for some reason. Just audible.


----------



## Trophywife007

The next Lady Sherlock comes out on Oct. 2.  I'm on the waiting list at OverDrive... really enjoying this series.

I'm in love with St. Cyr.  Captain Lacey is good, too, although I wasn't as fond of the first in the series for some reason.  The next two really sold me on him.  I'm now reading the first in the Victoria Thompson series..  I prefer a UK setting but the story has been engaging so far.

Thanks for starting this thread, Atunah.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Have Rosemary Simpson's Gilded Age mysteries been mentioned here? Can't remember. Anyway, I read the first sometime ago and did like it. It's only $2.99 on Amazon and worth it. Just got the 2d from the library and by memory anyway, liked it more. There's a third available for pre-order. The price is jacked way up to $12.99, so I won't be trying it until the library has it. There are half a dozen authors I'll pay those kind of prices for to have their books the day they're released. C.S. Harris with the St. Cyr series is the only historical mystery author in that category. Also buy Sherri Cobb South's John Pickett series right away, but so far they haven't had such arrogant pricing.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JEJCA82


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I am reading the 2nd in the Andrea Penrose series right now.
> 
> Liking them, liked the first. Not sure if they'll ever go to a romance here, maybe. Nothing at the moment though other than friendship and working together. Well, maybe a few slight signs of something further down. But he's a lord and she's who knows what. Still lots of seeeeecrets.
> Don't we all have that tshirt by now?


Just finished book #2... thanks for the rec(s)! Really enjoyed it, but the romance lover in me is pushing for more in book #3 (is there 'posed to be one?!?)!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Just finished book #2... thanks for the rec(s)! Really enjoyed it, but the romance lover in me is pushing for more in book #3 (is there 'posed to be one?!?)!


I think so. Just based on the "moments" in the 2nd. Might not be a satisfying one, but we don't know her whole story yet. But they are going really slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Which is ok in mystery for me. 

Thanks Ellen for the Simpson rec. No matter if it had been mentioned before, I would't remember it probably. My brain isn't what it used to be. . I put the first on my waitlist.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am reading the 2nd in the Andrea Penrose series right now.
> 
> Liking them, liked the first...


I'm going to try the first in the series. Can't find it on OverDrive unfortunately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm going to try the first in the series. Can't find it on OverDrive unfortunately.


I borrowed both the first and second via overdrive -- I think I may have had to request my library carry them. But they're definitely there.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> I am reading the 2nd in the Andrea Penrose series right now.
> 
> Liking them, liked the first.


This looks like a series I might enjoy but I looked at the first book and it's nearly nine quid, not available on KU and not available on Overdrive. I recommended it at the library but as far as I can remember, nothing I've ever requested has ever been picked up, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## readingril

Maryland's Overdrive has never purchased a recommendation, but Brooklyn Overdrive ($50 / year) has purchased numerous recommendations and has this series!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> Maryland's Overdrive has never purchased a recommendation, but Brooklyn Overdrive ($50 / year) has purchased numerous recommendations and has this series!


I think Arlington County is the one I asked to buy it and they did. Or maybe Falls Church (Mary Stiles Riley library). I think as a Maryland resident you can get a card from either one, but you may have to visit in person.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I won't pay 12.99 either. Its at 2 of my libraries, my local and Brooklyn I pay for each year. I don't think I had to recommend it. Surely someone did.  . 

My local library used to be ok with buying my recs, last year, not so much. They will almost never get a historical romance if its not one of the super big names, but they have always gotten the historical mysteries I suggested. Well at least until the last year. They have been buying a lot more kids stuff, non fiction and "clean" things lately. Its why I have Brooklyn also. I also have Houston as its free for Texas residents and I didn't have to go there in person. But they are also smaller and so far have not bought anything I suggested.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ...I am reading the 2nd in the Andrea Penrose series right now.
> 
> Liking them, liked the first. Not sure if they'll ever go to a romance here, maybe. Nothing at the moment though other than friendship and working together. Well, maybe a few slight signs of something further down. But he's a lord and she's who knows what. Still lots of seeeeecrets.
> Don't we all have that tshirt by now?


I'm doing a happy dance: it appears that my Overdrive library got the first two in this series when I recommended them after seeing them on this thread. Yay! That button actually works sometimes.


----------



## Atunah

Yay. You never know. Sometimes it just takes a while for the library to fit it in their budget. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Jena H

JRTomlin said:


> I enjoyed the Stephen Attebrook mystery series by Jason Vail. It's set in 13th century England.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be put off by the rather (imo) poor covers. They're better than they look, but wouldn't appeal to people who like cozies, I suspect.
> 
> ETA: I'd love to find some new series as well, but I very much prefer medieval. Haven't found any Regency ones I enjoyed. Another pretty good medieval HM is The Bookseller's Tale by Ann Swinfen. I'd recommend The Servant of the Crown series by Denise Domning too. It's a short series, but an enjoyable read.
> 
> I don't see that they've been mentioned but I kind of assume that *any Historical Mystery fan has read Ellis Peters' iconic Cadfael novels. *


I know this is sort of an old thread, but I want to second this recommendation. The Brother Cadfael books are excellent, and the writing is superb.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> I haven't read this series, so I have no idea of the quality, but it definitely fits the category. It's a short series of three books by Andrea Penrose. The first book is Sweet Revenge: A Lady Arianna Regency Mystery, set in 1813, featuring a young, aristocratic woman who is trying to discover her father's murderer by going undercover as a male French chef in an aristocratic household. Presumably, she must have some cooking expertise, although I have no idea where she would have gotten it.  Reviews also mention grammar/spelling errors, so read at your own risk.


I'm in the middle of the third book in this series and enjoy it very much. It's not romantic, just the occasional hint, but the characters are engaging and the story builds from one book to the next. I don't wear my editor's hat when reading but I have seen a few errors here and there but nothing terribly distracting. YMMV. Recommended! Thanks, Worktolive!


----------



## Atunah

Jena H said:


> I know this is sort of an old thread, but I want to second this recommendation. The Brother Cadfael books are excellent, and the writing is superb.


I always appreciate some older stuff brought back up. Its so hard to keep up with everything. Now I remember why I didn't start reading this series yet, I can't figure out the reading order. That is what kept me last time. There seems to be a publication order, but on goodreads its not listed like that. I assume they list chronological, which is how I want to read. I can't stand going back in time so to speak in the middle of a series. Any ideas about the order of these books in that series? Its not the first series that keeps me from starting it because of those confusion about reading order.

eta: so I found out the 3 that are listed first before "A Morbid Taste for Bones" seem to be short stories prequels. I think this is what got me off track last time. I don't read shorts and its fine if I can skip them easy without missing a story, but its harder if they the start of a series. But looking further, those might not be the actual needed start so I should be ok just starting with what is called Book one. Yes, I am a might OCD about reading in order. 

I see its at one of my libraries so I am going to put it on the wait list there and see how I like it.


----------



## Fogeydc

Atunah said:


> I always appreciate some older stuff brought back up. Its so hard to keep up with everything. Now I remember why I didn't start reading this series yet, I can't figure out the reading order. That is what kept me last time. There seems to be a publication order, but on goodreads its not listed like that. I assume they list chronological, which is how I want to read. I can't stand going back in time so to speak in the middle of a series. Any ideas about the order of these books in that series? Its not the first series that keeps me from starting it because of those confusion about reading order.


check out the wiki entry at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadfael -- down at the bottom there's a list of the books; if you hover-mouse over each title it'll tell you the the year it's set in & when published. Maybe this'll help you get straight on what order you want to read.
I haven't read much of the books (it's been a while, think I read one or two) but greatly enjoyed the TV series years ago.


----------



## Atunah

Fogeydc said:


> check out the wiki entry at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadfael -- down at the bottom there's a list of the books; if you hover-mouse over each title it'll tell you the the year it's set in & when published. Maybe this'll help you get straight on what order you want to read.
> I haven't read much of the books (it's been a while, think I read one or two) but greatly enjoyed the TV series years ago.


Thanks, I'll check out the link.

Wait, there is a TV series? I'll read the first book first though. I was able to enjoy the Inspector Lynley reading and also watching so that is not a problem for me.


----------



## Fogeydc

Atunah said:


> Thanks, I'll check out the link.
> 
> Wait, there is a TV series? I'll read the first book first though. I was able to enjoy the Inspector Lynley reading and also watching so that is not a problem for me.


Yup. Derek Jacobi (who also did I Claudius among many other great things).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadfael_(TV_series)
Available on DVD.


----------



## Jena H

Fogeydc said:


> Yup. Derek Jacobi (who also did I Claudius among many other great things).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadfael_(TV_series)
> Available on DVD.


The TV series is what got me into the books. 

Here's the book series order. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cadfael_Chronicles But luckily, there is almost no urgent need to read in order, if that's not possible. Each book truly stands on its own.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the fictfact listing for the Cadfael series: https://www.fictfact.com/series/3601/cadfael

I read several before I realized it was a series and before on line 'keep track of what you read' sites. So I'm not sure what I've read and what I haven't. But I do remember that I enjoyed all I did read.


----------



## cheapdate

I enjoy the Shardlake series by C J Sansom

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shardlake_series

Shardlake is a lawyer in London at the time of Henry 8th and the books always weave in some real historical events and characters along with the murder mystery. Shardlake starts off working for Thomas Cromwell ( of Wolf Hall fame) so is right in there with all the scandals at the heart of government and monarchy.

I'm currently reading the 7th and latest book in the series 'Tombland'

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07D2C8KVM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1547937669&sr=8-1

which I'm enjoying because he leaves London for the country and it is actually set in the city where I live and the town where I grew up and most of the buildings and landmarks mentioned in the book are real places that were there in the 1500s and still here today so I can see it all in my mind's eye because I have been to those places a million times in real life. My home town isn't well known so it is great that it is in such a fab series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Shout out to Atunah!

THANK YOU for recommending the Sebastian St. Cyr series. I just finished #9


Spoiler



(Hero just had the baby)


 and am really REALLY enjoying it. The mysteries are complex, the history is accurate, and the romance is on point without being over the top. Kinda perfect, really.  AND they're all available via my local libraries. Anyone who's following this thread and hasn't checked 'em out definitely should. Here's the first:



<cross posting to the female mystery writer's thread>


----------



## Linjeakel

This sounds like exactly the sort of thing I would enjoy but it's too pricey on Amazon at £8.49   and not available on KU. 

It's not available at my library either - I recommended it, but nothing I've recommended in the past has ever been picked up, so I won't be holding my breathe.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shout out to Atunah!
> 
> THANK YOU for recommending the Sebastian St. Cyr series. I just finished #9
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Hero just had the baby)
> 
> 
> and am really REALLY enjoying it. The mysteries are complex, the history is accurate, and the romance is on point without being over the top. Kinda perfect, really.  AND they're all available via my local libraries. Anyone who's following this thread and hasn't checked 'em out definitely should. Here's the first:
> 
> 
> 
> <cross posting to the female mystery writer's thread>


CROSSPOSTING TOO 
ay, glad you loved them. Still my favorite historical mystery series of all time. I am pretty sure it was Ellenoc that may have mentioned them first at some point. I know its her favorite too. But I can't recall exactly now what made me first start them. I assume it was her rec on Kboards. But you know how memory goes. 

I am savoring the last few so I don't get finished too fast. Cause what the heck am I going to do. I am one ahead of you. I read up to #10. There are only 3 more out now and #14 is going to be out in April. I have a feeling I'll read the 3 by then and then jump on the last one. Then I'll go in a corner and sob. Hopefully I'll have some more Ashley Gardner by then. Another HM I really enjoy. Captain Lacey is just a wee bit more ornery than Sebastian. 

But yeah, I haven't found another series that is that intricate and layered like St. Cyr. Its like the perfect series for everything I love about historical mystery.



Linjeakel said:


> This sounds like exactly the sort of thing I would enjoy but it's too pricey on Amazon at £8.49  and not available on KU.
> 
> It's not available at my library either - I recommended it, but nothing I've recommended in the past has ever been picked up, so I won't be holding my breathe.


I been lucky that most have been at my library.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Honestly, Linda, they're worth it.  But at that price per book you are definitely making a commitment!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shout out to Atunah!
> 
> THANK YOU for recommending the Sebastian St. Cyr series. I just finished #9
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Hero just had the baby)
> 
> 
> and am really REALLY enjoying it. The mysteries are complex, the history is accurate, and the romance is on point without being over the top. Kinda perfect, really.  AND they're all available via my local libraries. Anyone who's following this thread and hasn't checked 'em out definitely should. Here's the first:
> 
> 
> 
> <cross posting to the female mystery writer's thread>


Ok, I'm in. If you guys like the series that much I'm going to try the first one. They are on the pricey side so I'm not sure if I'm hoping to love it (in which case I'll want to keep going) or not! I noticed that this author has written a bunch of stand alone historical romances under her real name, Candice Proctor. Has anyone read any of these? Do you recommend them? They are not all available for kindle, but a few are.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly, Linda, they're worth it.  But at that price per book you are definitely making a commitment!


Yeah, not a commitment I'm prepared to make at the moment - 8 quid is bad enough, but some of the later books are around 13 - that's about 17 US dollars.  And worse yet, for some reason, books 3, 4, 5 & 6 in the series aren't available as ebooks in the UK - not just on Kindle, but Kobo too.

This is something I've come across before - I've been reading the Julian Kestrel series, a four book historical mystery series by Kate Ross and, having read the first three, I went to get number 4 and suddenly the whole series is only available in paperback - one of them listed at the extraordinary price of £347!   I'm kicking myself for not getting number four when it was available.

Much as I'd love to try the St. Cyr series, I think I'll just carry on with the enormous number of books and series I've already got.


----------



## Atunah

So sorry Linjeakel. I wouldn't get them for that money either and not at all if I couldn't read them on my kindle. I hope maybe in the future you can try them out. Not that there is a lack of books in the meantime.  

Andra posted in the other mystery thread that the first in the St. Cyr series  is on sale for $1.99. Just a couple of posts up is a link. Don't think they go on sale often if at all.


----------



## worktolive

For those of you that are Prime members, I just noticed a the first book in a historical mystery series is included in the Prime lending library this month. It's called The Richmond Thief by Lisa Boero. Looks like the series is self-pubbed and in KU although I think there's only one book beyond this one.


----------



## Atunah

Its also in kindle unlimited. Thanks, I'll check it out. Looks like there are 2 out so far. Only bad thing is, first came out in january 2017 and 2nd in april 2018. I wonder if the author dropped the series. That is something that annoys the heck out of me. Its why I usually don't like starting series by unknown authors unless there are at least 3 books out in a series.

I have started the latest of the "Speedwell" series by Deanna Rayborn. Its the 4th


----------



## Ann in Arlington

worktolive said:


> For those of you that are Prime members, I just noticed a the first book in a historical mystery series is included in the Prime lending library this month. It's called The Richmond Thief by Lisa Boero. Looks like the series is self-pubbed and in KU although I think there's only one book beyond this one.


Thanks ... I'll check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Any of y'all read the Sister Fidelma series by Peter Tremayne? The first is Absolution by Murder:



It's been around a while, though apparently he's still writing as a new one was just published last year. How have I missed this!?   It features an Irish sister in the late 7th century. Just read the first one and I liked it. They are available via Overdrive.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

This book is one of today's kindle daily deals--on sale for $1.99. Has anyone read any of this series? Do you recommend it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> This book is one of today's kindle daily deals--on sale for $1.99. Has anyone read any of this series? Do you recommend it


I have read them and really liked them ... they're definitely cozy. Lady Hardcastle and her companion are very likable, quirky characters. And their village is filled with a bunch more characters. Here's a link to my review on GR: https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/2202134966?book_show_action=false&from_review_page=1 No romantic elements to speak of, but some spy/intrigue subplots as the series goes on. Nothing too deep or dark, though.

The most recent one was just released this year, but haven't gotten to it as all the library books I had on hold for the last 6 months are coming up at the same time! 

They're all in KU so I have been borrowing them via Prime Reading or KOLL.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Thanks Ann! For that price I think I'll give it a try. Something relatively light sounds pretty good to me right now.


----------



## foreigntrees

Atunah said:


> I have started the latest of the "Speedwell" series by Deanna Rayborn. Its the 4th


How are you liking/did you like this series? It caught my eye but I've held off on checking it out in favor of some titles in my backlog. I've proofed some of Deanna's books in the past from another series but had to move too quickly to read them closely, so I may have to revisit those as well.


----------



## Andra

foreigntrees said:


> How are you liking/did you like this series? It caught my eye but I've held off on checking it out in favor of some titles in my backlog. I've proofed some of Deanna's books in the past from another series but had to move too quickly to read them closely, so I may have to revisit those as well.


I just started the third one in that series. I like it pretty well, but I still miss Lady Julia! The Veronica books don't seem to have as many quirky extras as her other books. Julia's family added so much to her stories.


----------



## foreigntrees

Sounds like the Lady Julia books might be the entry point I'll take first then! Always a little nice to start a series that's already completed--no need to wait for the next one to come out


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I just started the third one in that series. I like it pretty well, but I still miss Lady Julia! The Veronica books don't seem to have as many quirky extras as her other books. Julia's family added so much to her stories.


I'd agree with this. I like the Veronica Speedwell books, but I really liked the Lady Julia Grey books.


----------



## Atunah

Yes, I like the Lady Grey books a tad better too. How can you beat that opening line of the first. 

Speedwell I liked better after the first and second. First was a bit off for me. Not sure what it was. Couldn't quite get into the characters or story, more like standing beside it. Improved a lot in follow books. The latest was the best. Had a nice gothic feel to it and more family stuff so to speak. Seems a different tone than the early one, much more mystery and more character stuff. I devoured that one. 4th I think. 

First was a bit stiff? I can't think of a right word. So standing next to the story fits as a description for me. Rather than "in" it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah, I agree ... the Speedwell books are getting better as they go along .....


----------



## Andra

I agree with Ann and Atunah - The Veronica Speedwell books get better with each book.  I went through the 3rd one pretty quickly, but I devoured the 4th.  I don't want to wait until March for the 5th one!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have just finished reading  which is the latest of Lady Hardcastle mysteries. Start with A Quiet Life in the Country (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 1)

The series is witty, light, fun -- cozy mystery at its best, set just after WWI. No angst. No tortured backstories. Just likeable characters who also like each other and are good at what they do.

Apparently the 6th book Death Beside the Seaside (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 6) is coming out in late October. They're all well priced and also available via KU or KOLL.


----------



## crebel

A Quiet Life in the Country has been in my MOI for a while.  I'll move it up on your recommendation.  Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> A Quiet Life in the Country has been in my MOI for a while. I'll move it up on your recommendation. Thanks, Ann.


The only thing I would say is, when you first start reading, there are oblique references to things that happened before. But it is DEFINITELY the first book. I briefly wondered if I'd fallen into the middle of a series but, no.  As the series goes on you learn a bit more about what the main pair did before they ended up in their village.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> A Quiet Life in the Country has been in my MOI for a while. I'll move it up on your recommendation. Thanks, Ann.


Well I had just finished a book and was waffling around at what to read next. So I checked it out and started it. Already 23% into it and really liking it.

Thanks Ann for that recommendation. I think this is just what I need right now after reading a urban fantasy that got a little dark.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've been listening to the Lady Hardcastle series on Audible - I've been able to get most of them free or very cheaply by borrowing the associated Kindle book on KU first.

I've really enjoyed them - the main characters are good fun and the mysteries get you thinking without being too hard to follow. There is a bit of a back story that's revealed bit by bit - I believe the next book touches on that more closely.


----------



## crebel

A Quiet Life in the country was a fun and quick read.  I will definitely continue the series.  The sarcastic/snarky word-play between Lady Hardcastle and Armstrong is a hoot.  All 5 books are available in KU or as a KOLL borrow, but since I don't subscribe to KU, I doubt I'll wait a month at a time to borrow thru KOLL.  Too bad they aren't in the Prime Reading library!

Very entertaining historical cozies. Thanks again for the recommendation, Ann.


----------



## Atunah

I am almost done with it too. It really is well done with the witty back and forth between the characters. I have KU so I can read them there. I been slow in reading. Its been getting so hot here, it seems like my brain is going slow mo, while at the same I can't concentrate on anything. Its like I have the attention span of a gnat.  

102/feels like sauna and been like this a week and will continue on and on and on. Not a drop of rain in I can't even remember when.  Weather forecast is basically: Its summer in San Antonio, duh.  
I think a cool front is coming Thursday to bring us down to a balmy 99  

All the sprinklers and hoses at my local HEB have been picked clean


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Happy to have enabled you, ladies. 

Yes, I've been reading them as KOLL books, though I think at least one was a Prime Reading option for a time. They might go in and out, so keep checking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished #6 in the Penny Green series ... all are available via KU/KOLL. #7 is recently released. I've been enjoying them very much. There's a couple long story arcs besides the main plot of each book -- one involving her possible romance with the Scotland Yard inspector and another involving the search for her father in Columbia.

Here's the first one:


----------



## Atunah

Just send a sample placeholder to my "recommended" collection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Just send a sample placeholder to my "recommended" collection.


 You're welcome!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you. I think  . Its a mighty growing collection that one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ALERT:

I posted to this thread last night, but I wasn't on topic.  I've moved that and a couple of responses to the old, now resurrected, Cozy mysteries thread. 

Here they are: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,82207.msg3834997.html#msg3834997


----------



## harpwriter

I like mysteries and I LOVE history! So yes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am officially caught up in the Sebastian St. Cyr series. If you've not read it, you owe it to yourself to get a start. Number 16 is available for pre-order -- comes out next April.


----------



## Trophywife007

I do love that series and I thank Atunah for the recommendation here.  I save them for special occasions so I don't go through them too quickly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> I do love that series and I thank Atunah for the recommendation here. I save them for special occasions so I don't go through them too quickly.


I second this. 

I've been taking my time but the latest came up in my library queue a couple weeks ago, so ..... now I'm caught up and impatiently tapping my fingers waiting for April.


----------



## Atunah

Ellenoc was the one that got me onto it. Its why I trust her recs on mysteries, even though I don't think she is posting anymore. 

We do like to pay it forward.  . I am not caught up to it. Not because I don't want to, but because I am desperate not to run out of books too fast. I think I only have 2 left. I'll have to check. So i am counting the months, weeks until the next one next year. So I am trying to spread them out a wee bit. Or maybe even wait until the next one is out a bit, otherwise there will be a long wait again. And what if, gasps, she stops writing that series?   

I love that some of us a savoring the installments. Its like when I pull out some of my "older" wines on special occasion. I have a few 2007's, 2004's I am planning on drinking. My oldest is 1997. That one will be opened when and if I'll fly a different flag.  . So maybe I'll open one of those older wines for each of the St. Cyr books from now on.


----------



## Atunah

Just saw that the 3rd in this series by Andrea Penrose is out today. I really enjoyed the first 2.



Unfortunately, I got all exited as it was available at my library with no wait and I borrowed. Only until later I noticed it was not in kindle format so I had to return it. I have to wait now to see if it comes up. I can't put it on hold without borrowing as there are no waits on it. Hmpf. Its $12.99 and I am not paying that much for a book. $7.99, I can hang with. I did put it on hold at a 2nd library so we will see. I'll get it hopefully as kindle version at some point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I already recommended all my libraries get it ... so far it's not available, though. I have it on my wish list at Amazon and will watch for a price drop.


----------



## Atunah

Looks like at least I am next in line on it now. When it first popped up, there were 2 out of 3 copies available. But not in kindle. There is a kindle version now, but of course by the time I returned the wrong one and was put on end of line, those 2 had been snapped up by someone. So I'll get the next returned copy. Of course the checkout time at that library is 3 weeks and I think most don't return early, even if they are done. I do, cause I like to be nice. But I think most just move on to the next and let it expire. I still have a couple of other library loans to read in the meantime anyway.

Don't think they drop much, but the first is on sale for $2.99 right now and the 2nd is $9.99. Here is the first. Probably on sale cause the 3rd is out.

$2.99


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am officially caught up in the Sebastian St. Cyr series. If you've not read it, you owe it to yourself to get a start. Number 16 is available for pre-order -- comes out next April.


I've been waiting on a price drop to start this series. It does look good, but all the books are a bit pricey and my library doesn't have them, neither are they on KU.

I think if I have to wait for each book in turn to drop in price it could take me a while. I may just have to bite the bullet and try the first one at full price and find out if I think they're worth it.


----------



## Atunah

Linjeakel said:


> I've been waiting on a price drop to start this series. It does look good, but all the books are a bit pricey and my library doesn't have them, neither are they on KU.
> 
> I think if I have to wait for each book in turn to drop in price it could take me a while. I may just have to bite the bullet and try the first one at full price and find out if I think they're worth it.


I can say, that it was $1.99 in February this year, but it was last time before that on sale for that in 2015. In the US at least. So not very often do I see sales on it. I am lucky that at some point they all seem to pop up at my libraries. I have access to 3 of the. But it might be worth to try the first one, maybe with some credit points, just to see if you like it.

Bad news? You will like it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> Bad news? You will like it.


Hmmm... that's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Bad news? You will like it.


More bad news ... they get better as the series goes on.


----------



## Atunah

Not to pile on, but more bad news when you realize its really really hard to find another historical mystery of that caliber and you panic the closer you get to the current books.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I started:
> 
> 
> 
> and was hooked from the duel scene at the start. It's been a while since that happened. Thanks for the rec.


I finally started this yesterday and am almost done (bought it in 2014 and don't know why it just made it to the top of the MOI).

So many in this thread are fans of this series, I have now joined the club! I'm hoping my library has at least some of them so I don't go broke buying the next 14.


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


>


what she said.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I finally started this yesterday and am almost done (bought it in 2014 and don't know why it just made it to the top of the MOI).
> 
> So many in this thread are fans of this series, I have now joined the club! I'm hoping my library has at least some of them so I don't go broke buying the next 14.


Yay! They all are on my Overdrive library -- hopefully yours too.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Yay! They all are on my Overdrive library -- hopefully yours too.


Sigh ... exactly ZERO of them are. I have recommended them all, but haven't had much luck with titles I have requested in the past. Guess I'll slowly buy my way through rather than going on a binge as I prefer.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Sigh ... exactly ZERO of them are. I have recommended them all, but haven't had much luck with titles I have requested in the past. Guess I'll slowly buy my way through rather than going on a binge as I prefer.


You wanna go slow anyway as its nice to savor them. And not to run out so soon. Sorry they aren't at your library. At least the first bunch are $7.99 and not 12.99 as so many of these type of books tend to be. I only checked to #7.

I finished the Andrea Penrose, 3rd in the series and I enjoyed it a lot. The characters are coming together quite nicely and how they work together. The theme was also interesting and I started looking up some of the books the author suggested for further reading on galvanism. I love those historicals that get into some of the underbelly of the cusp of science. Or in the case of the St. Cyr series, crime solving without CIS zoom in on pixels, slickness and DNA. Those are the kind of series I am desperate to find more off. I want the grit and the nit.


----------



## Atunah

The latest and 4th in the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas will be out on the 15th of this month. I love this series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> The latest and 4th in the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas will be out on the 15th of this month. I love this series.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Linjeakel

I need to stop reading this thread. Seriously.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I need to stop reading this thread. Seriously.


----------



## anguabell

The Sinister Mystery of the Mesmerizing Girl - the Athena Club Book 3 by Theodora Goss is out as of yesterday. I am just re-reading the book No. 2 to get reacquainted with all those characters


----------



## Ann in Arlington

anguabell said:


> The Sinister Mystery of the Mesmerizing Girl - the Athena Club Book 3 by Theodora Goss is out as of yesterday. I am just re-reading the book No. 2 to get reacquainted with all those characters


Thank you! I read the first two and really enjoyed 'em. Will have to see if this is in my library.

edit: and it is! (one of them, at least) I have it on hold.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The second of the Lady Darby mysteries is 'on sale' for $1.99.



The first one is $2.99 --- I think that's the 'regular' price.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> The second of the Lady Darby mysteries is 'on sale' for $1.99.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is $2.99 --- I think that's the 'regular' price.


Be sure to check your library first. These are apparently new ASINs, I have both neither show the "already purchased" banner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good point! I definitely had the first one; had read it. Hadn't gotten to the second because the price was too high and it was not in Overdrive. At least, not at any of my libraries. But my GR review indicated I'd enjoyed the first, so I jumped on this sale price.


----------



## crebel

I meant your Amazon library, sorry I wasn't more specific!  Alas, my public library rarely has any of the books I want to read available for Kindle.

According to Amazon, I already own books 1, 2, and 4 in this series and no others.  I'm sure that means each of those have been on sale at some point.  I'd hoped to fill in the gap with book 3 before starting the series (because I'm sure I'll love it per my rarely wrong KB-enabler-peeps!), but may need to go ahead and start reading.  It won't hurt so much to pay full price for Book 3 if I've gotten the others on sale first!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I meant your Amazon library, sorry I wasn't more specific! Alas, my public library rarely has any of the books I want to read available for Kindle.
> 
> According to Amazon, I already own books 1, 2, and 4 in this series and no others. I'm sure that means each of those have been on sale at some point. I'd hoped to fill in the gap with book 3 before starting the series (because I'm sure I'll love it per my rarely wrong KB-enabler-peeps!), but may need to go ahead and start reading. It won't hurt so much to pay full price for Book 3 if I've gotten the others on sale first!


OMG you haven't read those yet?    . They are awesome. Fantastic. I love them as much as the St, Cyr. Now get on it.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> OMG you haven't read those yet?    . They are awesome. Fantastic. I love them as much as the St, Cyr. Now get on it.


YOU talkin' to ME??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I meant your Amazon library, sorry I wasn't more specific! Alas, my public library rarely has any of the books I want to read available for Kindle.
> 
> According to Amazon, I already own books 1, 2, and 4 in this series and no others. I'm sure that means each of those have been on sale at some point. I'd hoped to fill in the gap with book 3 before starting the series (because I'm sure I'll love it per my rarely wrong KB-enabler-peeps!), but may need to go ahead and start reading. It won't hurt so much to pay full price for Book 3 if I've gotten the others on sale first!


No, I understood. I was just also pointing out that they're not carried in my local public libraries in kindle format.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> YOU talkin' to ME??


I have to deflect from my own failings, don't I.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... They are awesome. Fantastic. I love them as much as the St, Cyr. ...


High praise, indeed! I'll put them at the top of my list. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Linjeakel

Just managed to get the first St. Cyr book for £1.49.   

Now I just have to decide where in my endless TBR list I can slot it in. After waiting so long for the price to come down, I feel like I should read it sooner rather than later. But what if I get hooked and then have to buy the rest at full price because I can't wait?


----------



## Atunah

SLOT IT IN SLOT IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> SLOT IT IN SLOT IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  

Get thee behind me .....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay Linda! 

 I'm really sorry about that --- because you're going to want to read all the rest, too.


----------



## crebel

Linjeakel said:


> Just managed to get the first St. Cyr book for £1.49.
> 
> Now I just have to decide where in my endless TBR list I can slot it in. After waiting so long for the price to come down, I feel like I should read it sooner rather than later. But what if I get hooked and then have to buy the rest at full price because I can't wait?


A cross we have to bear now, bestowed on us by the evil enablers in this thread! So far I'm sticking with going through them very slowly with a single one-a-month splurge. If there's ever a sale on any books down the line, I will jump on them, but that doesn't appear to happen historically. Sigh ...


----------



## Linjeakel

crebel said:


> A cross we have to bear now, bestowed on us by the evil enablers in this thread! So far I'm sticking with going through them very slowly with a single one-a-month splurge. If there's ever a sale on any books down the line, I will jump on them, but that doesn't appear to happen historically. Sigh ...


Yep, I think I will have to adopt a similar strategy. If only I were immortal and extremely rich - this wouldn't be a problem .....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Crebel -- have you checked your libraries? 'Cause I've read most of them through overdrive. Though I gather for Linda that is not an option which is really too bad.


----------



## crebel

Nope, not at my library.


----------



## Atunah

#14 in the Captain Lacey series comes out December 17. I pre-ordered that one right away. 



Really enjoy this series too. And a lot cheaper too than some of the others 

eta: And for those that don't know, Ashley Gardner is a pseudonym of Jennifer Ashley HR writer. Of the "Madness of Lord Ian MacKenzie" fame.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> #14 in the Captain Lacey series comes out December 17. I pre-ordered that one right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoy this series too. And a lot cheaper too than some of the others
> 
> eta: And for those that don't know, Ashley Gardner is a pseudonym of Jennifer Ashley HR writer. Of the "Madness of Lord Ian MacKenzie" fame.


Gee, it looks like I bought the first in that series back in *2011* and haven't started it yet.  

sigh!

So many books; so little time.


----------



## Atunah

They get better and better as the series goes on.


----------



## Atunah

I am about half way through the latest of the Lady Sherlock series. the 4th. And I am a bit disappointed with it. 


Its always hard for me to put my finger on certain things, but the tone seems off in this one. I am having a hard time connecting so far and it just doesn't "feel" the same as the other books. The characters don't feel the same. Especially Charlotte, main character. She has a brilliant mind and is "odd". That is her thing of course. And in a way mysterious as its hard to get a read on her, but still felt a connection to her actions and how it advanced the story.

In this book I don't feel her. She barely gets to do anything so far besides bemoan her "chins". Its a thing with her as she loves baked sweets. Something just feels off here for me. Its like everyone is just going through the motions. I was super looking forward to this one after the last book in the series. I mean wanting the next one right away. Now I am reading it and its just got that thing that made this series special to this point. Sherry Thomas usually has a way with story and emotions and words.

I am just not getting inside here.  Its not bad, its good, but not great as the others so far. Maybe it will get the mojo back in the 2nd half.


----------



## Linjeakel

*sticks fingers in ears*  la la la la la la - I'm not listening .....    

Some time later......

Oh, no! The first Captain Lacey book is free. Why couldn't it be really expensive?!


----------



## Atunah

And they are all only $3.99. And there are volumes of 3 books in it starting at 4.99 for the first and up to 7.99 for the later ones. 3 books in each.  

(US store, don't know what they cost elsewhere. )


----------



## crebel

I bought and read the first Captain Lacey bundle a while ago and I haven't continued past the 1st 3 novels (although I might yet).  I think I posted many pages back about being unable to decide whether I like the Captain, but the stories are good and well-priced, particularly with the various bundles!

eta:  went back to find my post.  Here's what I said in Dec 2017 ...

"I'm on Book 3 now and still can't decide whether I even like Captain Lacey.  He is quick to anger, suffers serious bouts of depression (melancholia), and makes absolutely terrible decisions about getting involved with women. Nevertheless, I find reasons I can't really articulate to keep reading them, sigh ..."


----------



## Atunah

He is quite gnarly at times.  But I really love how he and the other characters develop over time. I thought they really kicked in after a couple or so books. I can't recall now exactly if it was 2 or 3 or so.


----------



## crebel

The evil enablers of this thread have completely hooked me on the Anna Lee Huber Lady Darby series.   I read books 3, 4, and 5 while on vacation this past week.  Seriously, I paid $11.99 for book 5 because I didn't want to stop and I was on vacation!   

We got home Saturday night and I have put the next two books on a watch list hoping for some sort of sale at some point below their $9.99 and $11.99 prices, otherwise thank goodness Christmas is coming and my family will load me up with Amazon gift cards.  They are not available at my library.


----------



## Atunah

I did tell you, didn't I.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've been enjoying Lady Darby and have read about 3 of them so far.  Fortunately for me they are available on OverDrive here.  St. Cyr is still my favorite but Lady Darby is very close behind!  I  try to space them out, too.

Has anyone read Huber's Verity Kent series?


----------



## Atunah

I read the first in the Verity Kent series. I liked it, but as I have said in the past, I prefer my historical mysteries to be older. Or just read more modern regular mysteries like the Lynley series. If that makes sense. But I'll continue reading it as its still good of course. If I can every come up for air being buried under my TBR pile.


----------



## Fogeydc

crebel said:


> The evil enablers of this thread have completely hooked me on the Anna Lee Huber Lady Darby series.  I read books 3, 4, and 5 while on vacation this past week. Seriously, I paid $11.99 for book 5 because I didn't want to stop and I was on vacation!


Then it doesn't count as a "book expense" it counts as "vacation entertainment expense".
And probably cheaper than a movie+popcorn too.


----------



## Trophywife007

Fogeydc said:


> Then it doesn't count as a "book expense" it counts as "vacation entertainment expense".
> And probably cheaper than a movie+popcorn too.


And lasts longer. Major enabling points for you!


----------



## crebel

Fogeydc said:


> Then it doesn't count as a "book expense" it counts as "vacation entertainment expense".
> And probably cheaper than a movie+popcorn too.





Trophywife007 said:


> And lasts longer. Major enabling points for you!


Both are completely true! It was definitely a vacation splurge, though. Since I average reading a book a day, I can't fit that high of a price into my budget every day.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Both are completely true! It was definitely a vacation splurge, though. Since I average reading a book a day, I can't fit that high of a price into my budget every day.


"...a book a day" That's my kind of vacay! Haven't ever had one of those kind.


----------



## Andra

Trophywife007 said:


> Has anyone read Huber's Verity Kent series?


The first one is in KU so I read it from there. I got the second one from Scribd. The third is on a wish list.
I enjoyed them, but they are definitely different from the Lady Darby series. (I just read the latest one - purchased with birthday gift cards - it was awesome).


----------



## Andra

Book 10 in the Sebastian St. Cyr Mysteries _Who Buries the Dead_ is $1.99 right now.
I think there are three five more after this one - including the one that comes out in April.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Andra!  I now have Book 1 (read and loved), and book 10 far down the queue.  Hopefully a few other sales will happen along the way so I don't have to fill out the other slots as slowly.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yeah, I noticed the other day that the St Cyr book 10 was on offer here in the UK too, so I got it even though I've only just started reading book 1.  

It's all your fault. Yes you. All of you. You know who you are.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Yeah, I noticed the other day that the St Cyr book 10 was on offer here in the UK too, so I got it even though I've only just started reading book 1.
> 
> It's all your fault. Yes you. All of you. You know who you are.


And proud of it!


----------



## Atunah

So let me just pile on then. 



This has 3 books out so far. 4th coming in april I think. I am really enjoying these as the protagonist is not a lady or lord this and that, but a young woman cook. And she actually spends a lot of time doing her job too, its not just a wallpaper occupation.

Same author that writes the Captain Lacey series and of course the famed Mackenzies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> So let me just pile on then.
> 
> 
> 
> This has 3 books out so far. 4th coming in april I think. I am really enjoying these as the protagonist is not a lady or lord this and that, but a young woman cook. And she actually spends a lot of time doing her job too, its not just a wallpaper occupation.
> 
> Same author that writes the Captain Lacey series and of course the famed Mackenzies.


Well .... it appears to be available in 2 of my libraries and is available to borrow right away.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So let me just pile on then.
> 
> 
> 
> This has 3 books out so far. 4th coming in april I think. I am really enjoying these as the protagonist is not a lady or lord this and that, but a young woman cook. And she actually spends a lot of time doing her job too, its not just a wallpaper occupation.
> 
> Same author that writes the Captain Lacey series and of course the famed Mackenzies.


OMG! It was actually listed and immediately available at my library! It's a little early, but practically a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course, I borrowed it right away last night -- and now the Andrea Penrose (Kensington Palace) I've had on hold for ever comes up as finally available.

When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Linjeakel

_Death Below Stairs_ isn't available at my library but then 95% of the books I look for aren't. I hit the 'recommend' button, but nothing I've recommended has ever been added to the library so not holding my breath.

It's on Amazon UK but way too expensive and not on KU or Prime.

Am I downhearted? Not at all! It's a relief that I don't have to add yet another series to my TBR pile - you know, that mountain just over yonder that's blocking out the sun.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So let me just pile on then.
> 
> 
> 
> This has 3 books out so far. 4th coming in april I think. I am really enjoying these as the protagonist is not a lady or lord this and that, but a young woman cook. And she actually spends a lot of time doing her job too, its not just a wallpaper occupation.
> 
> Same author that writes the Captain Lacey series and of course the famed Mackenzies.


As I mentioned earlier, this was immediately available for my library so I finished reading it last night. I really enjoyed it (4 stars in my personal ratings), and I like the start of this series much more than her Captain Lacey books.

Unfortunately Book 2 is NOT available at my library, but I'm hoping they take a recommend more seriously when they already had the first book of the series. Scandal Above Stairs is currently $9.99 so I'm placing it on a watch list for a sale with fingers crossed the library chooses to fill out the series soon.



This is Book 3 (also $9.99)



This book is a 127 page novella at $2.99, but is actually the prequel to the series that I didn't find out about until this morning and after reading Book 1 already, I won't be reading this one.



Book 4 does not have a cover yet, but is available for pre-order (again at $9.99) with a release date of August 2020.


----------



## Atunah

It is a tad annoying that historical mysteries seem to be priced in the 9.99-14.99 for some reason. 

I didn't read that prequel either. At least I don't think I did.   I don't usually read short stuff either in between or as prequels of series. 

I do promise though that the Captain Lacey gets better as it goes on. I liked it from the get go, but some of the stuff like friendships really builds nicely and rewarding over time. Like bit by bit and the mysteries also get stronger. I guess that's normal in ongoing series. 

So far I been mostly lucky with my libraries. Besides the MacMillan issue. My library has suspended any purchase of a MacMillan title because of their embargo. I don't know right now who is with that publisher. I think there are some HR with them under the St. Martins press, which is part of MM.


----------



## Linjeakel

So I finally got around to reading the first in the _Sebastian St Cyr_ series. I enjoyed it and will definitely put the rest of the series on a price watch and hope to pick them up a bit cheaper than the current prices.

My only complaint, if that isn't too strong a word, is that I didn't realise the author was American until I started to read the book - the American spelling and occasional American idioms jarred a little in a book set in Regency England. American readers will likely not even have been conscious of it. There were also one or two continuity errors - for example a character called Richard changed to being Robert and back to Richard all in the space of three paragraphs. A good read through by a (British) proof reader might have been a good idea.

I don't think these problems will stop me reading more in the series, but would definitely knock a star off.


----------



## KZwrites

I cannot recommend the Marcus Corvinus series by David Wishart enough. They're set in Imperial Rome (and other areas of the Mediterranean), but unlike many other Roman mysteries, they feel very much like Rome, not "modern person in Rome" or a movie set in Rome.

They're also hilarious. Marcus is the narrator, but he talks with a hardboiled edge. It's a bit of an anachronism, but it fits so well and their are very few (if any) anachronisms in the book. Every character is such a vivid portrait, from bartenders to suspects to Marcus' household.

Wishart's mysteries are clever, too. You have your standard mystery books and then, as he puts it, "pollical" books that fill in gaps in history from the reign of Tiberius to (currently) Claudius. This includes a number of conspiracies that may have happened, all carefully researched.

This are simply delightful books and I hope he publishes more soon! Start with Ovid. I think the current count of the series is 17.


----------



## crebel

WooHoo! I just received an Amazon offer in an e-mail which I have not personally seen before. The offer was $5 off a specific book on my wish list and it happened to be:



The $5 off was listed against the price of $9.99 on the actual book page and it is now happily residing on my Kindle for $4.99!!!! There was no credit listed against any other books I looked at or on my wish list, just this specific book about which I received the e-mail. Has anyone else received an Amazon credit offer for only one specific book from their lists? I don't know what triggered it, but I'm happy to get it.


----------



## Atunah

Can't say that I have. But I can't swear on it as I get so many amazon emails its easy to overlook. I think they knew you really wanted that one.  
They know what we read after all. And when we read it. I get emails about that all the time. Like hey, this is the next in the series you are reading, its on sale right now, you want it?   

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Andra

Not exactly that, but this week I received an email like this
here's a $5 credit because you bought "Look Alive Twenty-Five: A Stephanie Plum Novel"
The credit was only good on the next book in the series.  I keep those on my wishlist because I still enjoy them - just not at full price.
With the $5 credit and some shipping credits, I got #26 for $6 or so.  That was a reasonable price for me.
I need to make sure my wishlist is up to date in case they continue offering random credits.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Not exactly that, but this week I received an email like this
> here's a $5 credit because you bought "Look Alive Twenty-Five: A Stephanie Plum Novel"
> The credit was only good on the next book in the series. I keep those on my wishlist because I still enjoy them - just not at full price.
> With the $5 credit and some shipping credits, I got #26 for $6 or so. That was a reasonable price for me.
> *I need to make sure my wishlist is up to date in case they continue offering random credits.*


You can bet I've made sure of that this morning, too!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

New series alert! I'm not sure if these have been mentioned here but Georgina Clarke is getting some great reviews for her new historical mystery series (2 books out so far). It is set in the Georgian period and the heroine--Lizzie-- is a harlot. Have not read them yet myself so cannot recommend but the idea of such an unusual heroine is intriguing.I may give the first one a try. Has anyone read these and can you recommend


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That does look like something different ... which is sometimes hard to find! The first is only 99 cents so might be worth giving it a try. The reviews are certainly good.


----------



## Trophywife007

Great timing!  I just finished a UF book last night and was wanting a historical.  The price is right, too.  Thank you!


----------



## Linjeakel

I picked up the first book for 99p last week - haven't started it yet but thought it looked like it was worth a try at that price. Great minds and all that. 

As if I needed another series though. Sigh.


----------



## Atunah

You had me at georgian period . Its a well known catnip for me that time period. Got the first for 99 cents. I see reviews from folks I follow on amazon and goodreads so it bodes well. Thanks Wisteria, I think. 



Linjeakel said:


> I picked up the first book for 99p last week - haven't started it yet but thought it looked like it was worth a try at that price. Great minds and all that.
> 
> *As if I needed another series though. Sigh.*


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> You had me at georgian period . Its a well known catnip for me that time period. Got the first for 99 cents. I see reviews from folks I follow on amazon and goodreads so it bodes well. Thanks Wisteria, I think.
> Yeah, no kidding.


Hey! You can never have too many series!!!


----------



## Atunah

Series available might be infinite, but my puny human lifespan is not. I'll try my best to read ALL THE BOOKS though.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> Series available might be infinite, but my puny human lifespan is not. I'll try my best to read ALL THE BOOKS though.


Don't forget....our working theory is that as long as we have a TBR list we are not allowed to leave the planet.


----------



## Atunah

Yep. No croaking until we read ALL THE BOOKS. Crebel said so.


----------



## anguabell

Another book of Genevieve Cogman _The Invisible Library_ series is out today! (I am not sure if those are "historical mysteries" because they take place in all sorts of different times and worlds, but am posting it anyway )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd say: Historical adjacent. Definitely mysteries. Certainly an element of fantastical.

They usually end up available via the library, but I just checked and it's not yet in any of mine.


----------



## Trophywife007

anguabell said:


> Another book of Genevieve Cogman _The Invisible Library_ series is out today! (I am not sure if those are "historical mysteries" because they take place in all sorts of different times and worlds, but am posting it anyway )


Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for posting to the page, Trophy -- because it reminded me to check libraries and it's now available in one of them. I've not borrowed it just yet, though, since I have 6 other books that had been on the waitlist and have come available in the last week or so!


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for posting to the page, Trophy -- because it reminded me to check libraries and it's now available in one of them. I've not borrowed it just yet, though, since I have 6 other books that had been on the waitlist and have come available in the last week or so!


Actually, all I did was quote Anguabell. My OverDrive library has several of her books, so I'm feeling pretty lucky right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> Actually, all I did was quote Anguabell. My OverDrive library has several of her books, so I'm feeling pretty lucky right now.


Yes but your post quoting her reminded me to check again.


----------



## anguabell

Actually, thank you all for reminding me to go and finally get that library card, so that I can keep my book spending under control this year


----------



## Ann in Arlington

anguabell said:


> Actually, thank you all for reminding me to go and finally get that library card, so that I can keep my book spending under control this year




Well ..... good luck with that.  I have 6 checked out right now, who knows how many more on hold or on a wish list at the library, and I still end up buying stuff. Though I must also admit that a lot of times I see a book advertised, think, "oh, that looks good" and click through only to find out I bought it 2 or 4 or 8 years ago.


----------



## Andra

_Where the Dead Lie_ Sebastian St. Cyr Mystery Book 12
on sale for $1.99
These don't get discounted very often, so it's a good buy if you are reading the series even if you're not that far along


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Andra!  I now have books 1, 10, and 12 ... this could take a while.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> _Where the Dead Lie_ Sebastian St. Cyr Mystery Book 12
> on sale for $1.99
> These don't get discounted very often, so it's a good buy if you are reading the series even if you're not that far along


I've only read book 1, but I already have books 10, 11 & 12 which I got at rock bottom prices. I'm just waiting patiently for the earlier books to be discounted.


----------



## Trophywife007

Wisteria Clematis said:


> New series alert! I'm not sure if these have been mentioned here but Georgina Clarke is getting some great reviews for her new historical mystery series (2 books out so far). It is set in the Georgian period and the heroine--Lizzie-- is a harlot. Have not read them yet myself so cannot recommend but the idea of such an unusual heroine is intriguing.I may give the first one a try. Has anyone read these and can you recommend


I just finished the 2nd one now... Liked them both a lot and eagerly awaiting the third. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## crebel

If folks are slowly filling in their Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas because of the high prices, Book 3 is on sale right now for $1.99!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks crebel!


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> If folks are slowly filling in their Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas because of the high prices, Book 3 is on sale right now for $1.99!


Good series! I'm listening to book 2, A Conspiracy in Belgravia at the moment & love Kate Reading's narration! Luckily my libraries carry both the ebook and audio versions of these.


----------



## Atunah

I finished this one and I really enjoyed it. Already got the next on library wait. 


A dead body at the Almack assembly room. This book covers the more social intricacies and internal politics among the ton. And how a female would have had to deal with the fallout of a family disgrace, while still being useful to many of her former equals. Being on the fringes with just one step in the wrong direction would be complete ruin. All that when that woman is smart and capable. 
Its also building up a bit of a group as its usually done in HM series. Not really any romance to speak of in this one. Just the hint at a maybe. Former beau, now out of reach due to rank and bow street runner, out of reach for lack of rank I guess. . Just hints though at this point. 
There are some issues with proper titles and other niggles which I think should have been more thoroughly researched, But I found the mystery to be really good and I was at the edge of my seat, especially in the second half. I did not guess a lot of the twist and turns. Some stuff was a wee bit murky, but overall I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just added it to my ever-growing Amazon wish list. Sadly it's not carried at any of my libraries.  Definitely sounds like exactly my cup of tea, however.


----------



## worktolive

This sounds really good, and the entire series is at one of my libraries. Adding to the endless Library wishlist .... (not to be confused with Mt. TBR, currently as high as Everest  ).


----------



## Trophywife007

My library has the first two installments so I'll be able to check it out.  Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I'll have to go request them at my libraries as it sounds like they are, at least, in the system.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> This sounds really good, and the entire series is at one of my libraries. Adding to the endless Library wishlist .... (not to be confused with Mt. TBR, currently as high as Everest  ).


  I might possibly be able to relate.


----------



## Linjeakel

Hmmm, sounds good but not available on KU or at my library. At £9.49 (about US$12+) it's a bit rich for my blood.

Worktolive, I also keep adding stuff to my wish lists and telling myself it's not the same as adding it to the TBR mountain - but honestly, you know we're just kidding ourselves, right?


----------



## crebel

Book #13 in the Sebastian St Cyr series is on sale right now for $1.99!



Early books have been on sale, now 2 of the latest books have been on sale in the last month or so. I think they are being sneaky to tempt us into paying full price for all the books in the middle ...


----------



## Linjeakel

crebel said:


> Book #13 in the Sebastian St Cyr series is on sale right now for $1.99!
> 
> 
> 
> Early books have been on sale, now 2 of the latest books have been on sale in the last month or so. I think they are being sneaky to tempt us into paying full price for all the books in the middle ...


Yeah, I'm still holding out for them to cycle back to the beginning when they're done putting all the later books on sale. At least I hope they will, since I'll have all the later books and won't be able to read them till I get the earlier ones. How do I get myself into these situations? I blame you lot. Yes, you over there pretending you all didn't get me started on this series.


----------



## crebel

Linjeakel said:


> Yeah, I'm still holding out for them to cycle back to the beginning when they're done putting all the later books on sale. At least I hope they will, since I'll have all the later books and won't be able to read them till I get the earlier ones. How do I get myself into these situations? I blame you lot. Yes, you over there pretending you all didn't get me started on this series.


I'm with you, there are a few enablers around here! I loved book #1, but I'm not starting any more until I have a few more at prices I can afford in the Mountain of Immortality. If I end up with half of them at sale prices at some point, I'll be more willing to pay the exorbitant prices to fill the series out as I read along. I _have_ to read in order, I just do ...


----------



## Atunah

It is not optional to read that series in order. It is an absolute must. And I don't just say that because i am pretty OCD about these things. Also, don't read any blurbs of books coming after the ones you read, which sounds like you are still very early in. 

I am literally sitting on my hands before I can read the next one, because if I read it too fast, I won't have much left after. That is how much I like that series. I wish I could go back in time and erase having read that series from my brain so I could read it again from the beginning.


----------



## worktolive

The SBTB blog just had a Rec League for mysteries with a romance crossover and while most were contemporary or 20th century historical, there were a few that were set in older historical periods. You should definitely check out the post, lots of great recs in it. Unfortunately, I can't post the correct link because Kboards automatically edits the b word to "smartb*tches" which breaks the link. Sooooo, if you want to follow this link, paste it into your browser, then replace the "*" with an "i" and it should work.

https://smartbitchestrashybooks.com/2020/02/the-rec-league-mysteries-with-romance-crossover-appeal/

One I noticed is the Lady Beatrice Hyde-Clare mysteries starting with A Brazen Curiosity: A Regency Cozy, by Lynn Messina. I'm not sure if it's previously been mentioned here.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for that link worktolive. Nice recs and added some stuff to my teeny tbr list.

The 8th in the Lady Darby series will be out April 7. As I said a few times probably, one of my favorite series.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the first in the Rosalind Thorn series by Darcie Wilde... completely hooked and now have another author to hoard/save for vacation... whenever that arrives. The first two were available on OverDrive in my area.

https://www.amazon.com/Useful-Woman-Rosalind-Thorne-Mystery/dp/B01MR0HZA3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1MGK0S4WZABQR&dchild=1&keywords=darcie+wilde&qid=1585856160&sprefix=Darcie+wilde%2Caps%2C233&sr=8-3


----------



## Koi

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZL5ZBCQ/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyN1gzRDJQWVdQRk1HJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDQ4MDgzN04xMTAxU09GNkZQJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2NzMwMzMyRDRZN0Y3NDhIRE44JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfZGV0YWlsJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Is 1911 historical enough? I was follwing a different link from this thread, and stumbled on this book. Never heard of it or the author, sounds interesting- and its .99 for the next 10 hours.


----------



## Koi

which lead me to this link: https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Nancy-Bilyeau-ebook/dp/B07HZ4C3K5/ref=pd_typ_k_rtpb_1_154606011_3/136-2789563-0621429?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0W9RBP7TE5A07P9J4NY7

same author, free for prime members, .99 for three more days. Even more interesting story premise.

"In eighteenth century London, porcelain is the most seductive of commodities; fortunes are made and lost upon it. Kings do battle with knights and knaves for possession of the finest pieces and the secrets of their manufacture.

For Genevieve Planché, an English-born descendant of Huguenot refugees, porcelain holds far less allure; she wants to be an artist, a painter of international repute, but nobody takes the idea of a female artist seriously in London. If only she could reach Venice."


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Koi for those. I'll check them out. Sure 1911 is historical, probably up to what is it, WWII? not sure. 



Trophywife007 said:


> I just finished the first in the Rosalind Thorn series by Darcie Wilde... completely hooked and now have another author to hoard/save for vacation... whenever that arrives. The first two were available on OverDrive in my area.


I just finished the 3rd. Love them. I wish there was another, it will be a while though I think. First one was 2017, 2nd 2017 and the 3rd was end of 2019 and January 2020. Depending on what edition the publisher (Kensington) released.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think WWII is considered historical now ..... but that's a good question: what's the definition? WWII was before my time, but not my parents.

Thanks for the Bilyeau links, Koi -- both those look good. And one is in Prime so free for me. 

The Rosalind Thorn one is already on my wish list ... at $11.99 it's a bit more than I want to spend and it doesn't appear to be in any of my libraries.


----------



## Atunah

I was lucky to have access to all 3 at different libraries. No way would I pay that much. Can't believe Kensington is the ones with those prices, theirs are usually more "normal". For some reason, as soon as its historical mystery it costs a bunch more. Just like urban fantasy. They are still all genre fiction. 

At least they should discount the first one, a nice sale. That would give some the chance to try the series out if they like it. 

I prefer my historicals to be older, before 1900. But that is me. I want a 18* in front of the number. Especially with mysteries, I find them more insteresting without all the modern stuff for solving crimes and such things.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ...
> I just finished the 3rd. Love them. I wish there was another, it will be a while though I think. First one was 2017, 2nd 2017 and the 3rd was end of 2019 and January 2020. Depending on what edition the publisher (Kensington) released.


I saw this on Amazon -- due out Nov. 24, 2020 

https://www.amazon.com/Lady-Compromised-Rosalind-Thorne-Mystery-ebook/dp/B085LTHVP8/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2G29R14OE8IB9&dchild=1&keywords=darcie+wilde&qid=1585928483&sprefix=darcie+wil%2Caps%2C226&sr=8-5


----------



## Atunah

My twitchy fingers almost the pre-order  . Not for that price. 

Thanks for that though. At least something to look forward to. 

Unfortunately, reading the blurb, we probably won't be getting much of our Bow Street man. Or maybe we will.


----------



## Trophywife007

Yeah, I was wondering about who the "hero" would work out to be. 

The price isn't so great but I'm hoping my OverDrive will add #3 & #4 to their collection.


----------



## Atunah

Price is bad. I added the book to 2 of my libraries as a recommendation so we will see. Still some time to go, or is it. Considering what is going on, that might me the month we can look into starting some normalcy. Normalcy being something different by then. I have downloaded a lot more books to my kindles just in case. I own a lot, but that is only useful if they are actually on the device.


----------



## Atunah

Guess what I am reading. The new Lady Darby installment. Just came out. A Stroke of Malice.

https://www.amazon.com/Stroke-Malice-Lady-Darby-Mystery-ebook/dp/B07V111W1F/

Its the 8th and OMG already so good and I am only a third in. I just love love this series. I think I might have mentioned that before. . Right after the St. Cyr series. Or as much.

Thankfully I got it from the library cause price, ouch. My money has been going into food stock piles and buying masks from those folks that know how to sew. Cause I don't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got notice this morning that I'm at the top of the queue for the latest St. Cyr ... it's now borrowed and on my kindle. 

I have the first Lady Darby but haven't read it yet ... need to get on that!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Guess what I am reading. The new Lady Darby installment. Just came out. A Stroke of Malice.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stroke-Malice-Lady-Darby-Mystery-ebook/dp/B07V111W1F/
> 
> Its the 8th and OMG already so good and I am only a third in. I just love love this series. I think I might have mentioned that before. . Right after the St. Cyr series. Or as much.
> 
> Thankfully I got it from the library cause price, ouch. My money has been going into food stock piles and buying masks from those folks that know how to sew. Cause I don't.


It's not at my library and I currently have a healthy gift card balance. Therefore I decided I deserve a stay-at-home treat and just outright bought it at the exorbitant price. 

I have become so apathetic about life in general lately that I haven't even been reading much. This should lift me out of that slump!


----------



## Andra

I finished the new St Cyr on Sunday and the Lady Darby one yesterday.
Both were good for me.


----------



## Atunah

Finished the Lady Darby and loved it. It was a bit more low key I guess, but still so good. I been reading all the new releases of some of my favorite series of various genres it seems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I finished the latest St. Cyr a week or so ago; still working on the Lady Darby series and not yet caught up ... so I guess that's good for me. Hmmm ... I don't even have it on my master list but I'm sure I've read some. Will have to update! 

Just came available at the Library: Death in Kew Gardens which features the cook Kat Holloway. Author is Jennifer Ashley -- probably heard about it here. I think it's listed as the "Below Stairs" mysteries. Completely enjoyable.


----------



## Linjeakel

OK I really need to stop reading this thread. 

I'm only on book 2 of the St Cyr series and I need to finish Sally Spencer's 'Inspector Sam Blackstone' series - I think I've read about three or four of the ten available so far. I have quite a few other series I need to finish too, so I should be avoiding any recommendations for other series.

Let me turn it around some. Not sure if I've recommended any of these before but:-

Ann Swinfen's Medieval Mysteries series that starts with 'The Bookseller's Tale'. She has other series but that's the only one of hers I've read and I really enjoyed it.  It's set in 14th century Oxford. 

William Savage's 'Ashmole Foxe Mysteries', set in Georgian Norwich.

E.M. Powell's 'Stanton & Barling' series - murder mysteries set in 12th century England - only two books so far but I've enjoyed them.

I suspect everyone here has already read C.J. Sansom's excellent 'Shardlake' series, but if not, I heartily recommend it.

There. Lady Darby? Kat Holloway? Not even gonna look. Well, probably not. Maybe. Sigh.


----------



## AnthonyBrown86

Atunah said:


> here is what goodreads has listed as the paperback. The font is different too and placement, but I think the image is the same. I assume


It's a great reading! I love Victoria Thompson!


----------



## worktolive

I just got a new release announcement from Jennifer Ashley that she's released the first of a new historical mystery series, set in Ancient Rome and featuring a former gladiator hero.

It's called Blood of the Gladiator and is under her Ashley Gardner pen name. Looks very interesting. Here's the link (sadly, not prettified since the link maker seems to be permanently broken).

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087C9MR2S/


----------



## Atunah

I just got finished on her latest Captain Lacey, under her Ashley Gardner name. Loved it as I always do.

Not sure about reading that far back for historicals, but I really like her writing in all the genres she writes so I'll give it a shot. 

She sure is prolific though. Now 3 historical mystery series going on at the same time by this author and still the paranormal romances, the HR, the contempo romances. Jennifer Ashley, Ashley Gardner, Allyson James. WHo knows if she got other names too.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> For those of you that are Prime members, I just noticed a the first book in a historical mystery series is included in the Prime lending library this month. It's called The Richmond Thief by Lisa Boero. Looks like the series is self-pubbed and in KU although I think there's only one book beyond this one.


I had to search back through several pages to find this post so I could thank Worktolive for the recommendation. I just finished The Richmond Thief and am getting ready to start the second one in the series, The Ranleigh Question. I liked the heroine very much and am hoping the author continues the series. Here's a link to the second installment:

https://www.amazon.com/Ranleigh-Question-Lady-Althea-Mystery-ebook/dp/B07BW2ZZWX/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=lisa+boero&link_code=qs&qid=1590439573&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I also enjoyed The Richmond Thief. Read it when it was in Prime the first time. Have the second on my Prime/KOLL wish list .. Maybe I'll grab it for my KOLL borrow for June.


----------



## Atunah

I haz it on my kindle via KU now.  

Been doing total food inventory last couple of days so not much reading. I am talking chest freezer, fridge, fridge freeer, pantry etc. I am talking entering everything into an app with name, expiry, etc. Holy moly we have a lot of food.  

Now I am ready to read again.


----------



## Rolland Kling

I always wonder with a HM, is the author being fair to the true setting of the times, or am I getting cheated by someone who is just guessing what it was like "back when?" It's the time frame that entices me to read them, I wish I could time travel.


----------



## Andrew Noakes

Historical mystery is my favourite genre without a doubt. I love CJ Sansom's Shardlake series and the Giordano Bruno series from SJ Parris (based on a real figure from history!). EM Powell's Stanton and Barling series is excellent, and I enjoyed Andrew Swanston's Thomas Hill books.

Some of my other personal favourites are on this list: https://bookclub.thehistoryquill.com/30-of-the-best-historical-mystery-and-thriller-books/.


----------



## Koi

Oh dear.  That link to thehistoryquill is going to keep me overloaded for ages.  Thank you.  Maybe.  Thank you?  That's it.


----------



## Andra

Oh wow - I only have read two of the series on thehistoryquill's list: Deanna Raybourn's Veronica Speedwell and Kerry Greenwood's Phryne Fisher. Time to start looking at new stuff.

Had to check the spelling on Raybourn's last name and discovered that the first Veronica Speedwell is only $2.99

I forgot how to change the size with the manual link maker.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I forgot how to change the size with the manual link maker.


where you see [img

leave a space and follow that with height=150

So the beginning of that section of code looks like this

[img height=150

Then close the bracket as usual and that will make a more reasonably sized image.


----------



## Andra

Fixed it. Thanks Ann!


----------



## Trophywife007

Well, boo-hoo, I just caught up with two series: Lady Darby and Verity Kent, both by Anna Lee Huber.  I loved them both and am eagerly awaiting the next Verity Kent at the end of September.  It's set just after the first WW which is a different time line than I usually read and it's been pretty interesting.

I may have to break down and read one of the Sebastian St. Cyr stories I'm hoarding or I may try a new to me author Jacqueline Winspear's Maisie Dobbs, which looks like a similar time frame as Verity Kent, but a whiff later.

I hope everyone here is getting in some solid reading time!


----------



## Atunah

I am keeping a couple of St.Cyr back too. So I don't run out quite yet. I wish I could do selective memory delete and read that series from the beginning again. Sigh. 

I am reading the latest in the Veronica Speedwell series by Deanna Raybourn. A Murderous Relation. 

i am still quite slow with reading. I hadn't read any books in almost a month then teh contempo I read and followed with a Heyer. And now I am trying the Raybourn. I don't know what to blame it on. 2020? Ennui probably describes it better. Pain of existence.


----------



## Linjeakel

I have the advantage of having discovered the St. Cyr books rather later than you guys. When I say 'discovered' I mean of course enabled and enticed by the contributors to this thread.   

I've only read three so far, so by my reckoning I still have about twelve left to read.   I keep changing my mind as to whether I want to devour a whole series in one go so I can find out what happens or keep swapping between all the other series I'm reading so they all last a bit longer. Decisions, decisions .....


----------



## Trophywife007

I've only read the first three, as well... trying to parse them out!

I'm 5 chapters in on Maisie Dobbs by Jacqueline Winspear... so far so good, but set in 1929 so I don't know that it's as "historical" as some might prefer and located in London so I can picture her in the underground which is fun.


----------



## Linjeakel

So far as I can tell, books by US authors published in the UK retain their US spelling - do UK authors' books keep their UK spelling when published in the US? 

I ask as I'm currently reading book 4 in the St Cyr series and I must mention something that continues to strike me as, well, out of place. 

So far as I can discover the author is American and the books certainly have US spelling. I read many books by US authors and it normally doesn't bother me in the slightest. But US spelling in a book about 19th century England somehow tends to stand out. 

It doesn't really hinder my enjoyment of the books, but I do notice it, especially when it's a less common word. I just came across the word 'plow' (English spelling 'plough') which I'm not sure I've ever seen before and for a moment I had no idea what it meant. In at least one of the previous books in the series the word 'sidewalk' was used instead of 'pavement'.

It seems a shame that the author goes to all the trouble of researching 19th England to get all the details, including the language and dialects correct, but still uses US spelling and words.

Thoughts?


----------



## Trophywife007

You bring up a good point, Linjeakel.  It seems that in the past I did read books (perhaps by English authors?) that used British words and spelling, but not so much lately.  I'd like to see that occur -- makes sense, really.


----------



## Atunah

I am guessing this was done by the publisher for the american audience. I can imagine that being annoying to you. Pavement doesn't really describe a sidewalk in american english. Its more generic for paved things, not just sidewalks. So maybe they were trying to keep confusion at bay. I actually wouldn't mind it being in english instead of american. There are books I read that are written by authors from across the pond and if there is something I am not familiar with, I look it up. I do it all the time. So next time I read it I know. 

I am probably too inside the St. Cyr stories to recall really what words were americanized. 

I am curious though if that was done originally by the author, or changed by the editor/publisher later.


----------



## Koi

I don’t know when plough changed to plow. I live in the US and grew up taught to spell it plough. Which made findingthe  plow and hearth website a challenge. 

I’ve read an introduction to.... I don’t remember which books, that mentioned “some” of the colloquialism from the UK had been changed for the American audience. That ticked me off no end. I know spelling and slang is often altered, and I want NONE of that. NO ALTERATIONS. If I wanted it to read like I was at home, I’d buy a book set here. If I want to read a book set somewhere in the UK.... leave it alone and let me enjoy the differences, publishers


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't know that I notice one way or the other. I am pretty much bilingual when it comes to American vs British English.

I _will_ notice if it keeps jumping back and forth -- you know: they talk about wearing sweaters in one chapter and jumpers in the next. The only time that works for me is if there are clearly both American and British characters and they use the words that make sense for who they are.

I guess as long as the overall atmosphere is right, I don't even notice much in 'period pieces'. I've certainly never been distracted by Americanisms in any of the St. Cyr books. And there are definitely period words and phrases -- "tiger" comes to mind immediately, meaning his young groom/carriage boy.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> .... And there are definitely period words and phrases -- "tiger" comes to mind immediately, meaning his young groom/carriage boy.


You're right, there are any number of period words and phrases like that, many of which are going to be unfamiliar wherever you're from - and I suppose if the author is American she just spells everything else as she's always done. As a British person I just found the use of obviously English historical words like 'nuncheon' and 'jarvey' etc, alongside words like 'plow' 'color', neighborhood' and 'sidewalk' an odd combination.

As I said, normally I hardly notice it with the more common words, but occasionally a less common word will stand out more. I think I only noticed it here because it's a clearly historical English setting. It doesn't stop me from enjoying the books - I just wondered whether any other non-US readers noticed it.


----------



## Trophywife007

I confess I was unfamiliar with the word "jarvey".  I do wish they used more historical English language, even if I have to look them up.  I find it interesting.  I suppose an author should go with the English spelling, as well, so that it doesn't take British readers out of the story.  I used to read Victoria Holt and Mary Stewart and I think they used English spelling, not American.

On a related topic, I think the English put most punctuation marks outside of quotation marks rather than inside it like we do in America?  The English way makes much more sense to me.


----------



## Linjeakel

Trophywife007 said:


> On a related topic, I think the English put most punctuation marks outside of quotation marks rather than inside it like we do in America? The English way makes much more sense to me.


Ummm.... no. I think you'll find we put punctuation marks - full stop (period), comma, question mark etc - inside of quotes. I've just randomly picked out a book by a British author and this is a sample:-



> 'It's lovely,' I said softly, carefully not touching the material. 'The detail is superb. Sadly, it's a bit modern for me.'


That is how I would expect to see dialogue punctuated. Or did you mean something else?


----------



## Trophywife007

Maybe the sources I've seen over the years are incorrect. Here's a link to an example:

https://www.thepunctuationguide.com/british-versus-american-style.html

It's just something I found interesting.


----------



## Linjeakel

Trophywife007 said:


> Maybe the sources I've seen over the years are incorrect. Here's a link to an example:
> 
> https://www.thepunctuationguide.com/british-versus-american-style.html
> 
> It's just something I found interesting.


Yes, interesting!

The quote within a quote thing is so complicated I've no idea how I would do it - single or double etc - but I normally would put a full stop at the end, rather than before a quote, single or double. I was taught to put a full stop after Mr. or Mrs. though I often don't and I think I'm just as likely to use a colon as a full stop for times. I had no idea that one was considered correct and the other not.

To be honest, I think that the world has changed a lot in recent years, particularly because of the internet with people from all parts of the world taking part in online conversations - just as we are - that all but the most pedantic of grammar fiends probably use a mixture of rules from all over. I tend to just use what looks right to me, mostly out of habit, regardless of whether it's technically correct in the UK or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think there's a lot of crossover nowadays between British and American punctuation standards. For me, the thing is to be consistent.

I've seen a lot of older books published in the UK where there is NEVER a period (full stop) after Mr or Mrs whereas it's pretty much always been the norm in the US. But maybe that's different now? I've not really noticed it in newer books, I admit.

As to quotation marks, the rule in US is ALWAYS put the punctuation (. , ; ?) inside the closing quotes. But, again, in British usage, I've often seen the quotation marks on the inside, depending on the circumstances. Not so much in dialog, but when using quotes for emphasis, or when using quotes to refer to the title of something.

So, when it's dialog, like

*She said, "Go to the store." *

it makes perfect sense to put the period inside because it's actually the ending of the quoted sentence. And, of course, a second period outside the " would be really silly. 

But in a sentence like this:

*The book was called "My Trip to the Store".*

I think having the period on the outside makes more sense. The title isn't "My Trip to the Store." but, rather "My Trip to the Store" so the "." is not part of it.

US English teachers I've known would have one do it like this

*The book was called "My Trip to the Store."*

I've never thought this made sense in US usage.


----------



## Linjeakel

I think those two examples clear up the inconsistencies that Trophywife may have seen.

I would have to agree with Ann that in the second example the full stop should be on the outside of the quotes. I didn't realise that in the US you were taught differently. I would say that I think we might put the book title in single quotes. (But don't quote me on that!) 

And to further add to that, the quote in a quote would be therefore be:-

She said, "I think the book is called 'My Trip To The Store'."

Anyhow, to get back on topic     I have now read St Cyr book 4 - the last of the cheap ones I was able to get of the early books in the series. I now have to pay full price until I get to about book 12 when I have another few books bought at bargain prices. Unless Amazon takes pity on me and reduces some of the others. Pretty please, oh mighty 'Zon. *bats eyelashes*.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann explained it beautifully and, yes, that is what I was thinking.  Thank you.

Linjeakel, I wish I could sign you up at my overdrive library as all the St.Cyr books are available there.  With all the books we have available on OverDrive, it has cut way down on my Amazon bill.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I think we are all in agreement regarding " and ' and .   (Except I desperately want to put another "." at the end of that last sentence, but it just seems wrong.) 

As to libraries .... I am sorry, Linda, that yours doesn't carry the St. Cyr books.  Like Tw007, I've borrowed all of them from my library.


----------



## Andra

I show book 12 of the St Cyr mysteries (Where the Dead Lie) on sale for $1.99.
I wish they were lendable - I have all of them I think and I'd be willing to share...


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> I show book 12 of the St Cyr mysteries (Where the Dead Lie) on sale for $1.99.
> I wish they were lendable - I have all of them I think and I'd be willing to share...


Either she is putting that one on sale regularly or it is sort of permanently marked down to that price. I bought it for $1.99 in January of this year. I now have books 1, 2, 3, 10, and 12 in my Kindle library and hope to fill in some of the gaps between 3 and 10! I'm okay with paying $7.99 for those books when I get there, but for some reason that one dollar difference at $8.99 irritates me and so I haven't gone past reading Book 3. They are not available at my library.


----------



## Andra

I got most of my St Cyr books for what I consider a "reasonable" price.  Looks like $7.99 for seven of them, $8.99 for one, $11.68 for the one released in April, and then $5 and under for the rest.
But I cherry-picked them for quite a while before filling in most of them last year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Crosspost (*warning: Enabling in progress*)

I found a new series that I think y'all will enjoy.

It's The Ravenwood Mysteries by Sabrina Flynn. I think it first came across my radar via a Facebook ad. I borrowed the first one through Prime reading back in May and read it yesterday. Definitely a find. As far as I can tell, they're all in KU.

The series is set in San Francisco around the turn of the 20th century; here's a link to my review on GoodReads:

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/3532857781

And a link to the book on Amazon:


----------



## crebel

I went back quite a few pages in this thread trying to find a reference about Elizabeth Bailey's "Lady Fan" historical mysteries. I didn't find anything, but can't imagine how else I would have found them - maybe checking also-boughts for books we have talked about.

Anyway, I have been binge reading through this now 6-book series and thoroughly enjoying them. Inexpensive if purchasing, available in KU if you are a subscriber. This is Book 1:


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks, Crebel.  I've been looking for something and this looks like it will fit the bill.

... I'm in chapter 3 and enjoying very much.  Thank you for this!

Thanks to Ann in Arlington, too; I picked that one up also but just was drawn to Crebel's rec. first.


----------



## Andra

I think the Lady Fan books were mentioned somewhere in here because I started reading them a while back.  I really enjoyed them - especially the KU part


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks, Crebel. I've been looking for something and this looks like it will fit the bill.
> 
> ... I'm in chapter 3 and enjoying very much. Thank you for this!
> 
> Thanks to Ann in Arlington, too; I picked that one up also but just was drawn to Crebel's rec. first.





Andra said:


> I think the Lady Fan books were mentioned somewhere in here because I started reading them a while back. I really enjoyed them - especially the KU part


Did the 2 of you keep reading these? I really have liked them, but have to say she continually, in every book, uses the phrase about someone getting "their just desserts" only it's always "just deserts". It throws me every time. Is there ever case where desert instead of dessert is correct??

I know we had a discussion one time about "to the manner/manor born" and both were correct, but I can't get past this one as anything but a consistently wrong spelling error.


----------



## Linjeakel

Anyone here read the Inspector Sam Blackstone mysteries? They're set in the late Victorian era, mostly in London, but in other parts of the world too and pretty good.

It's a ten book series and I've read the first six and enjoyed them. Then I went to get #7. Up to now they've been available in KU, but I've just discovered that the final four in the series have been released by a different publisher and not only are they not in KU, but the purchase price is more than _three_ times the price of the earlier books.  

I'm really frustrated (actually more than frustrated but KB won't let me use that word!). I want to read the rest of the series but I somehow feel more cheated by this than if I'd had to buy them from the start. At least then I could have made the decision not to begin and not get invested. /rant


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> Did the 2 of you keep reading these? I really have liked them, but have to say she continually, in every book, uses the phrase about someone getting "their just desserts" only it's always "just deserts". It throws me every time. Is there ever case where desert instead of dessert is correct??
> 
> I know we had a discussion one time about "to the manner/manor born" and both were correct, but I can't get past this one as anything but a consistently wrong spelling error.


I've just started the 3rd one and am really enjoying the series. I've never thought of the deserts vs. desserts so I Googled it and you are correct, of course. How interesting that the phrase predates "desserts!" So, now I can be bothered by it as well.


----------



## Trophywife007

Linjeakel said:


> Anyone here read the Inspector Sam Blackstone mysteries? They're set in the late Victorian era, mostly in London, but in other parts of the world too and pretty good.
> 
> It's a ten book series and I've read the first six and enjoyed them. Then I went to get #7. Up to now they've been available in KU, but I've just discovered that the final four in the series have been released by a different publisher and not only are they not in KU, but the purchase price is more than _three_ times the price of the earlier books.
> 
> I'm really frustrated (actually more than frustrated but KB won't let me use that word!). I want to read the rest of the series but I somehow feel more cheated by this than if I'd had to buy them from the start. At least then I could have made the decision not to begin and not get invested. /rant


I'm so sorry to read about your situation; frustrating indeed! We can only hope that the change in publisher/rise in prices means that the author is getting paid more for her work. I looked Sally Spencer up on OverDrive and only the last installment in that series is available and of course that doesn't help you at all. Meanwhile I appreciate the recommendation and intend to check out your Inspector Blackstone. Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Anyone here read the Inspector Sam Blackstone mysteries? They're set in the late Victorian era, mostly in London, but in other parts of the world too and pretty good.


Apparently I purchased the first one almost 5 years ago .... still in the TBR queue.


----------



## Trophywife007

And now for my 3rd post in a row, which is a record for me, I've just notice new installments for two series I am reading: Lady Sherlock #5, _Murder on Cold Street_ by Sherry Thomas and Verity Kent #4, A_ Pretty Deceit_ by Anna Lee Huber. Apologies: linkmaker could not find them but they are available on my OverDrive and hopefully yours, as well, since they are quite pricey.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently I purchased the first one almost 5 years ago .... still in the TBR queue.


You have some catching up to do!!


----------



## Atunah

Linjeakel said:


> Anyone here read the Inspector Sam Blackstone mysteries? They're set in the late Victorian era, mostly in London, but in other parts of the world too and pretty good.
> 
> It's a ten book series and I've read the first six and enjoyed them. Then I went to get #7. Up to now they've been available in KU, but I've just discovered that the final four in the series have been released by a different publisher and not only are they not in KU, but the purchase price is more than _three_ times the price of the earlier books.
> 
> I'm really frustrated (actually more than frustrated but KB won't let me use that word!). I want to read the rest of the series but I somehow feel more cheated by this than if I'd had to buy them from the start. At least then I could have made the decision not to begin and not get invested. /rant


I hate that. Like you said, if you know ahead of time, its different than when you get to the next and then wham. 
I've not read that series. Are they not in library at all either? I'll have to check.

eta: Never mind. It says the new ones starting at #7 are published by "Severn House" never heard of them and are not in libraries. Not gonna pay that much so probably won't start the series for the reason you are not peeved off. I mean I never consider KU free, I pay for it. But a series I much prefer to either be all in, or at least affordable if some are not. $8.79 for each bites. They are pretty short at around 200 pages for the 10th and it says published 2013. So yeah, nope.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently I purchased the first one almost 5 years ago .... still in the TBR queue.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I've just started the 3rd one and am really enjoying the series. I've never thought of the deserts vs. desserts so I Googled it and you are correct, of course. How interesting that the phrase predates "desserts!" So, now I can be bothered by it as well.


On the bright side, the last book currently, #6, The Fateful Marriage, is IMHO, the best story so far! Hope we don't have to wait too long for #7.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently I purchased the first one almost 5 years ago .... still in the TBR queue.


Yeah, I find that happens a lot. Way back in the mists of time, when I first got a Kindle and the unread books started to stack up, I promised myself I would read them in loosely the order I bought them. That lasted .... oh, about five minutes I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Yeah, I find that happens a lot. Way back in the mists of time, when I first got a Kindle and the unread books started to stack up, I promised myself I would read them in loosely the order I bought them. That lasted .... oh, about five minutes I think.




Me, too.

I find I jump around but am probably MORE likely to choose a more recent acquisition than an older one. Oh well! I read what I like and like what I read (or I don't read it.)


----------



## Mary Pagones

Atunah said:


> I am guessing this was done by the publisher for the american audience. I can imagine that being annoying to you. Pavement doesn't really describe a sidewalk in american english. Its more generic for paved things, not just sidewalks. So maybe they were trying to keep confusion at bay. I actually wouldn't mind it being in english instead of american. There are books I read that are written by authors from across the pond and if there is something I am not familiar with, I look it up. I do it all the time. So next time I read it I know.
> 
> I am probably too inside the St. Cyr stories to recall really what words were americanized.
> 
> I am curious though if that was done originally by the author, or changed by the editor/publisher later.


The St. Cyr series is on my TBR list!

As an American who has lived in the UK, I have a number of editions from both the US and UK of various books, and sometimes there are deliberate anachronistic changes of wording for an American audience (it's rarely done in reverse for the smaller UK/Commonwealth market). I admit that irritates me, as if Americans somehow can't cope. I always feel badly for self-published British authors who are harangued for typos in their works, when they're simply using UK spellings.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> And now for my 3rd post in a row, which is a record for me, I've just notice new installments for two series I am reading: Lady Sherlock #5, _Murder on Cold Street_ by Sherry Thomas and Verity Kent #4, A_ Pretty Deceit_ by Anna Lee Huber. Apologies: linkmaker could not find them but they are available on my OverDrive and hopefully yours, as well, since they are quite pricey.


I had an email from Amazon this morning for $5 off select books from my wish list. When I checked, there were only 2 books which qualified. One was something DH had added, the other was the latest Lady Sherlock #5 you mentioned. Guess which one is now happily residing on my Kindle for only $6.99!


----------



## LDB

I confess I didn't read all 8342 current posts so I may be way off base or have missed something. Anyway, I like a good mystery and I like history. I prefer WWII era most, then WWI era, then late 1800's and other first 2/3's 1900's and last any other period. I'll gradually make my way through all the posts and see what jewels and nuggets I find.


----------



## Andra

The first Sebastian St Cyr book _What Angels Fear_ is $1.99 at posting. Most of you probably already know this: Beware - it's easy to get addicted to this series and it's a long one, typically with higher prices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> The first Sebastian St Cyr book _What Angels Fear_ is $1.99 at posting. Most of you probably already know this: Beware - it's easy to get addicted to this series and it's a long one, typically with higher prices.


Yes! Start it at your own peril! 

That said, all the books are worth it, even at higher prices. And, in the US at least, may be available via your local library.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> The first Sebastian St Cyr book _What Angels Fear_ is $1.99 at posting. Most of you probably already know this: Beware - it's easy to get addicted to this series and it's a long one, typically with higher prices.


I got an email saying one of C.S. Harris' books was on offer and I went looking eagerly hoping for it to be one of the ones I don't yet have, only to discover it was book 1. 

My next book to read is #7 which I already have but I'm on the lookout for price drops for 8 or 9 or anything after 13. I have bought some of them at full price as I didn't want to wait, but really I need to exercise patience (not my strongest virtue!).


----------



## Trophywife007

Linjeakel said:


> Anyone here read the Inspector Sam Blackstone mysteries? They're set in the late Victorian era, mostly in London, but in other parts of the world too and pretty good.
> 
> It's a ten book series and I've read the first six and enjoyed them. Then I went to get #7. Up to now they've been available in KU, but I've just discovered that the final four in the series have been released by a different publisher and not only are they not in KU, but the purchase price is more than _three_ times the price of the earlier books.
> 
> I'm really frustrated (actually more than frustrated but KB won't let me use that word!). I want to read the rest of the series but I somehow feel more cheated by this than if I'd had to buy them from the start. At least then I could have made the decision not to begin and not get invested. /rant


Thank you for this recommendation! I just started the first one because I needed something while I waited for my husband at an appointment and was hooked immediately... there are some typos but I can definitely overlook that. Only the last one was on my OverDrive library so I'll have to think about #7, 8, and 9 when I get there. I suppose it's only right that the author should make something off my habit! Thanks again for this!


----------



## Andra

Book 10 in the St Cyr series, _Who Buries the Dead_ is $1.99 at posting


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> Book 10 in the St Cyr series, _Who Buries the Dead_ is $1.99 at posting


If you're in the UK it's also on sale at £1.49. Sadly, I already have books 10 to 13 as they've been on sale here previously. My next read is book 7, which I have, so I need books 8 & 9 on sale before I get to them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Andra

I don't remember where we posted this series, but this is another one that rarely goes on sale.
Lady Darby Book 7, _An Artless Demise_, is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I don't remember where we posted this series, but this is another one that rarely goes on sale.
> Lady Darby Book 7, _An Artless Demise_, is $1.99 at posting.


thank you! I think I'm still on no. 3 -- hoping it'll go on sale or one of my libraries will get it. But I picked this one up in anticipation of getting that far at some point!


----------



## Atunah

I know I am beating a dead horse again, but Lady Darby is a fantastic series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I know I am beating a dead horse again, but Lady Darby is a fantastic series.


You're preachin' to the choir! 

edited to add: it was, for me, an excellent time to buy some of the others as I had a "spend $35, get a $6 credit" offer active on my kindle account.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> edited to add: it was, for me, an excellent time to buy some of the others as I had a "spend $35, get a $6 credit" offer active on my kindle account.


I had one of those offers plus Christmas gift cards, so I filled in some of the books on my wish list that just refused to go under $10.


----------



## crebel

#9 is due out April 6th! I'll probably buy it at full price on release day as I am all caught up on the series through sales and special offer purchases. I think I only bought one of the middle books at full price when we were on vacation in Vegas in the before times and counted it as a vacation splurge.

I love this series and will help Atunah in flogging the horse and preaching to the choir.


----------



## Trophywife007

In addition to her Lady Darby books, I also like Anna Lee Huber's "Verity Kent" series.  It is set just after WW I.


----------



## Atunah

Flogging the horse is where I get my kicks in 2020 I guess. I'll take what I can get. 

I was gonna recommend it to my libraries, just to find out I already did it.  

Lard I sure hope 2021 is going to be a better reading year for me. 2020 has been pathetic. I mean really bad.


----------



## Andra

Trophywife007 said:


> In addition to her Lady Darby books, I also like Anna Lee Huber's "Verity Kent" series. It is set just after WW I.


I like these (Verity Kent series) too and they are usually available through scribd, so I don't have to pay early release prices on them


----------



## Trophywife007

Andra said:


> I like these too and they are usually available through scribd, so I don't have to pay early release prices on them


I've been fortunate that our OverDrive library carries them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wrexford and Sloane series: Number 4 came out in September and is currently only $2.99



And number 2 is only $1.99


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wrexford and Sloane series: Number 4 came out in September and is currently only $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> And number 2 is only $1.99


Yay! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wrexford and Sloane series: Number 4 came out in September and is currently only $2.99
> 
> And number 2 is only $1.99


Now, I have book 1 but haven't read it yet. Book 2 is also on sale in the UK. So, should I buy it and trust the fact that the series has been recommended here? Or should I wait till I've read book 1 for myself?

It's all your fault, you heartless bunch of enablers.  

*sigh*


----------



## Trophywife007

Linjeakel said:


> Now, I have book 1 but haven't read it yet. Book 2 is also on sale in the UK. So, should I buy it and trust the fact that the series has been recommended here? Or should I wait till I've read book 1 for myself?
> 
> It's all your fault, you heartless bunch of enablers.
> 
> *sigh*


I notice that #1 & 2 are available on Kindle Unlimited for free.

Thanks for the heads up, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Now, I have book 1 but haven't read it yet. Book 2 is also on sale in the UK. So, should I buy it and trust the fact that the series has been recommended here? Or should I wait till I've read book 1 for myself?
> 
> It's all your fault, you heartless bunch of enablers.
> 
> *sigh*


Do you like the St. Cyr series? Or the Lady Darby series? If so, you'll like this one. Buy the book.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you like the St. Cyr series? Or the Lady Darby series? If so, you'll like this one. Buy the book.


Yes, ma'am!! 

Love the St Cyr series - I've managed to get some of them on sale but have had to pay the full price for others. I have the Lady Darby series on my 'want to read' list but they're a bit too expensive - the first one is £7.49 - over 10 US$ and some are more expensive still. None of these series are available at the library or on KU in the UK.


----------



## Andra

A Brush with Shadows - Lady Darby book 6 is $1.99 right now.



Edit to add photo link


----------



## crebel

I am binge reading the St Cyr series now, filling in anything I haven't already bought on sale as I reach it, ignoring some of the exorbitant prices because I want to read them all NOW. Currently on #8, and have 4 more of the 15 titles-to-date to buy when I get to them.

Of course #16, What the Devil Knows, is due out April 6 - probably right about the time I will finish the first 15, and it is being released at $13.99. Sigh ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have found most of the St. Cyr series is carried by my libraries ....... Also, Goodreads has a giveaway for #16. Paper book, but maybe worth entering?


----------



## Linjeakel

crebel said:


> I am binge reading the St Cyr series now, filling in anything I haven't already bought on sale as I reach it, ignoring some of the exorbitant prices because I want to read them all NOW. Currently on #8, and have 4 more of the 15 titles-to-date to buy when I get to them.
> 
> Of course #16, What the Devil Knows, is due out April 6 - probably right about the time I will finish the first 15, and it is being released at $13.99. Sigh ...


I'm in a similar position - #8 is my next book too. I have some of the remaining books, bought when on sale, but will have to pay full price for the rest. Books 15 & 16 are currently £10.99 - that's over US$15 so I'm hoping they'll come down a bit before I get there! 

They're not at the library here either and Goodreads giveaways are not available in the UK.  

I am enjoying the series though - those of you who've read further, does it maintain the high standard?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I feel for those of you that can't get it through the library. But, rest assured, the books are All GOOD. So if you have to pick something to pay full price for now and then, these are good choices.


----------



## Andra

I have enjoyed them (the St Cyr books) enough that I will pay full price to get the new one release day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Alert! For those who like the Lady Hardcastle mysteries and do NOT have KU, the latest, #7 is available for $1.99 currently.

The Fatal Flying Affair

Not sure how long it'll stay on sale, of course.


----------



## Fogeydc

I haven't read all the way through the thread -- but has anyone mentioned Brother Cadfael?
It's been a while since I read any of them (or saw any of the TV shows) but they're certainly 'history' & have mystery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fogeydc said:


> I haven't read all the way through the thread -- but has anyone mentioned Brother Cadfael?
> It's been a while since I read any of them (or saw any of the TV shows) but they're certainly 'history' & have mystery.


I know I read a bunch of them in HS and college ... but that was when I wasn't nearly as good at keeping track of things. I remember I enjoyed them then ...


----------



## Linjeakel

Fogeydc said:


> I haven't read all the way through the thread -- but has anyone mentioned Brother Cadfael?
> It's been a while since I read any of them (or saw any of the TV shows) but they're certainly 'history' & have mystery.


I don't recall ever reading any of them - if I did it was a long time ago - but I do remember watching and enjoying the TV series. Are the books better than the TV version?


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> Alert! For those who like the Lady Hardcastle mysteries and do NOT have KU, the latest, #7 is available for $1.99 currently.
> 
> The Fatal Flying Affair
> 
> Not sure how long it'll stay on sale, of course.



Thanks, Ann. How have I missed hearing about Lady Hardcastle? Adding to the pile!


----------



## Fogeydc

> Fogeydc said:
> I haven't read all the way through the thread -- but has anyone mentioned Brother Cadfael?
> It's been a while since I read any of them (or saw any of the TV shows) but they're certainly 'history' & have mystery.





Linjeakel said:


> I don't recall ever reading any of them - if I did it was a long time ago - but I do remember watching and enjoying the TV series. Are the books better than the TV version?


Sorry, it's been too long to remember what I thought about tv vs book!


----------



## Andra

Fogeydc said:


> I haven't read all the way through the thread -- but has anyone mentioned Brother Cadfael?
> It's been a while since I read any of them (or saw any of the TV shows) but they're certainly 'history' & have mystery.


I have tried to read them multiple times. I remember trying when I was in High School because I picked one up accidentally (Ellis Peters was right next to Elizabeth Peters and I was in a hurry). I have also purchased some for my Kindle in the past 12 years. But for some reason I can't get into them.


----------



## Andra

The new Veronica Speedwell by Deanna Raybourn was released last week. I had shipping credits so I got the price down to about $6.00. I think it was pretty good. Not sure if it was full-price good, but I enjoyed it.
It is called _An Unexpected Peril_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> The new Veronica Speedwell by Deanna Raybourn was released last week. I had shipping credits so I got the price down to about $6.00. I think it was pretty good. Not sure if it was full-price good, but I enjoyed it.
> It is called _An Unexpected Peril_.



It's on hold at several of my libraries.  (And here's a link to Amazon: An Unexpected Peril which I include because Andra's link took me to a 'page not found'.)


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's on hold at several of my libraries.  (And here's a link to Amazon: An Unexpected Peril which I include because Andra's link took me to a 'page not found'.)


Oops - I thought I checked it. Hang on...
Fixed. I copied and pasted from a sticky notes app and it put some spaces in that I didn't notice.

And for a now topic - the new Lady Emily, _The Dark Heart of Florence_, is out today. I forgot about it since she typically publishes in November, but it was on my Kindle when I got up this morning. Let's see if I can do the link correctly the first time.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Andra. I have it on a wish list already. It doesn't matter how much I love the Lady Emily series, I'm not paying $14.99 for a 271 page Kindle book. 😠


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> Thanks, Andra. I have it on a wish list already. It doesn't matter how much I love the Lady Emily series, I'm not paying $14.99 for a 271 page Kindle book. 😠


I will pay full price for Lady Emily and Lady Darby and the St Cyr books - but not much else 
I am trying to read it SLOWLY so I get my money's worth.


----------



## Andra

I quit posting in the sale and bargain thread because someone is just putting all the BookBub items in there and anything I post gets lost. I suspect in preparation for the new Lady Darby book (April 9 in case you forgot), the first book, _The Anatomist's Wife, _is on sale for $1.99.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> I quit posting in the sale and bargain thread because someone is just putting all the BookBub items in there and anything I post gets lost. I suspect in preparation for the new Lady Darby book (April 9 in case you forgot), the first book, _The Anatomist's Wife, _is on sale for $1.99.


It's also on sale in the UK- so naturally, after all the recommendations here, I succumbed and bought it. I don't yet have a plan as to what I'll do if I like it and all the other books in the series are still full price. 

Why oh why do I keep reading this thread when I KNOW this is going to keep happening?


----------



## Linjeakel

Sorry - KBoards hung as I posted the above and I ended up with it posted twice. Can't see how to delete a post yet so I've just edited it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Andra .... yeah, the bargain and free threads have become pretty useless.

Linda, when you click the 3 dots to the right (where you would to edit), do you not have a 'delete' option?


----------



## Andra

Linjeakel said:


> It's also on sale in the UK- so naturally, after all the recommendations here, I succumbed and bought it. I don't yet have a plan as to what I'll do if I like it and all the other books in the series are still full price.
> 
> Why oh why do I keep reading this thread when I KNOW this is going to keep happening?


Sorry - well not really. It's a really good series and they do go on sale from time to time. You just have to watch for them.

Ann, I can't delete my own post either. The only choices I get when I click the three dots are Edit and Report. Maybe you have more because you are a moderator? But that is kind of weird. You'd think you could delete your own posts...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> Ann, I can't delete my own post either. The only choices I get when I click the three dots are Edit and Report. Maybe you have more because you are a moderator? But that is kind of weird. You'd think you could delete your own posts...


That is weird ....

I am "technically" still a moderator. Mostly what I do any more, though, is just get rid of spammers. I'm not at all interested in getting in the middle of the arguments that periodically crop up in the WC. And everywhere else is pretty quiet. I just stay active to keep up with threads like this.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> Ann, I can't delete my own post either. The only choices I get when I click the three dots are Edit and Report. Maybe you have more because you are a moderator? But that is kind of weird. You'd think you could delete your own posts...


No, I can't delete either - the choices for me are "moderate images", "edit", "IP" and "report". I am still listed as a moderator though I haven't really been one since Harvey was still alive. But I see Ann is a 'super' moderator - maybe that's the difference.

I'm trying to remember if we could delete on the old system - I feel sure everyone could delete their own posts before?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes .... in the old system a poster could definitely delete their own posts. UNLESS it was the first one in a thread. Only moderators could delete those.

Speaking of: I have no idea what they're doing with moderators. I formally resigned at least a year ago. But no one really acknowledged that. Betsy kind of just quit the board. Becca Mills is still listed as one but I haven't really seen her active since the switch to this new software in January. AND the 'dedicated' support person who's supposed to be doing the hand holding during the transition will be gone by the end of this month so the only support will be via a general pool of technicians or something. Not that I have any idea how to contact anyone.

Ah well. I figure I'll keep popping in here to discuss books with you all as long as the book corner is still here.


----------



## Trophywife007

The newest Lady Fan mystery will be released mid April... 99 cents to buy and also available on Kindle Unlimited.

The Dagger Dance (Lady Fan Mystery Book 7) - Kindle edition by Bailey, Elizabeth. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> The newest Lady Fan mystery will be released mid April... 99 cents to buy and also available on Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> The Dagger Dance (Lady Fan Mystery Book 7) - Kindle edition by Bailey, Elizabeth. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


I'm not quite clear on why I've not heard of these before.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> The newest Lady Fan mystery will be released mid April... 99 cents to buy and also available on Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> The Dagger Dance (Lady Fan Mystery Book 7) - Kindle edition by Bailey, Elizabeth. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not quite clear on why I've not heard of these before.


I bought the first Lady Fan in February 2020. I don't know where I would have heard of them besides this thread, but I have gone back through posts around that time and am not finding any mentions. 

I actually own them all which means I enjoyed the first one enough to purchase all of them since I don't have KU and didn't borrow them when we had the one-a-month prime borrows available.

Lady Fan is certainly a feminist of the times, there is good period detail, a little bit of romance, but the mystery is always the main thrust of the stories (and not always predictable for me - which is a good thing). Try them, you'll like them says the series enabler in me!

A little off topic, but I have rarely pre-ordered books ( I just put them on a pre-order wish list that I check most days and buy on release day). Because this pre-order is only .99 instead of her usual $4.99 (I think the first one is permanently .99), I was going to go ahead in case it releases at full price. Have we always had to have a credit card on file to pre-order even when we have a healthy gift card balance?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I bought the first Lady Fan in February 2020. I don't know where I would have heard of them besides this thread, but I have gone back through posts around that time and am not finding any mentions.
> 
> I actually own them all which means I enjoyed the first one enough to purchase all of them since I don't have KU and didn't borrow them when we had the one-a-month prime borrows available.
> 
> Lady Fan is certainly a feminist of the times, there is good period detail, a little bit of romance, but the mystery is always the main thrust of the stories (and not always predictable for me - which is a good thing). Try them, you'll like them says the series enabler in me!


As I'm currently in a short free KU phase -- offered after KOLL expired -- I have put the first one on the list .....



> A little off topic, but I have rarely pre-ordered books ( I just put them on a pre-order wish list that I check most days and buy on release day). Because this pre-order is only .99 instead of her usual $4.99 (I think the first one is permanently .99), I was going to go ahead in case it releases at full price. Have we always had to have a credit card on file to pre-order even when we have a healthy gift card balance?


I think so ... because they don't actually bill you until it ships. And, conceivably, though your GC balance is full NOW, it could be empty then.

So .... yeah .... that sounds right to me. They will still use the GC balance to pay for it -- no worries about a 99¢ charge to your card -- but they want something on file.


----------



## crebel

I also want to mention that this month is a wonderful release month for several of our favorites mentioned throughout this thread. Besides the Lady Fan on the 13th, I am looking forward to:

April 6th - What the Devil Knows (St Cyr #16)

April 6th - A Wicket Conceit (Lady Darby #9)

April 29th - The Malhoa Connection (Genevieve Lenard #15)

WooHoo! Because I fortunately can, I will pay full price for each of these, don't really care what the price is at this point!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with you! The Genevieve Lenard books are particularly economical!  

I'm not caught up on Lady Darby but happy to know they're still coming out.


----------



## Linjeakel

Trophywife007 said:


> The newest Lady Fan mystery will be released mid April... 99 cents to buy and also available on Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> The Dagger Dance (Lady Fan Mystery Book 7) - Kindle edition by Bailey, Elizabeth. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


I'm not listening * puts fingers in ears * la la la la la la la la. Not reading either * shuts eyes *. Oh, heck, now I can't type. You are all evil enablers.


----------



## Andra

I have enjoyed the Lady Fan books. I am looking forward to the same books. Currently on book 9 reading the St Cyr ones again. I need to read a book a day to be ready for Tuesday. 
Unfortunately, my mom has started reading St Cyr and Lady Darby and my MIL the Connection books. I will have to read quickly when they come out so I can share.


----------



## Trophywife007

crebel said:


> I bought the first Lady Fan in February 2020. I don't know where I would have heard of them besides this thread, but I have gone back through posts around that time and am not finding any mentions.
> ...


I found out about them from one of your posts, Crebel, about 7 months ago? I looked back to page 20, I think ... I can't seem to find a date when something is posted; where am I missing that?


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> I found out about them from one of your posts, Crebel, about 7 months ago? I looked back to page 20, I think ... I can't seem to find a date when something is posted; where am I missing that?


You are correct! Post #371, I posted about the Lady Fan series (repeated myself about not knowing where I would have heard about them except in this thread, LOL) and then we had the discussion about "just deserts" instead of "desserts" throughout the series.

As near as I can tell, the new posting system says "xxx months ago" at the top of each post until posts are over 12 months old and then they show the actual date. I think it makes it more difficult to orient and find back posts and wish they all showed the date.


----------



## Trophywife007

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not listening * puts fingers in ears * la la la la la la la la. Not reading either * shuts eyes *. Oh, heck, now I can't type. You are all evil enablers.


Well, they are all available in Kindle Unlimited if that helps at all.


----------



## Trophywife007

I found another book on sale recommended here -- I haven't read it yet but it's available for $1.99 _Murder in Thrall_ by Anne Cleeland

Murder In Thrall (A New Scotland Yard Mystery Book 1) - Kindle edition by Cleeland, Anne. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

They may also be found on OverDrive...


----------



## Linjeakel

Trophywife007 said:


> Well, they are all available in Kindle Unlimited if that helps at all.


I cancelled my KU subscription a couple of months ago ........ 😭


----------



## Andra

Trophywife007 said:


> I found another book on sale recommended here -- I haven't read it yet but it's available for $1.99 _Murder in Thrall_ by Anne Cleeland
> 
> Murder In Thrall (A New Scotland Yard Mystery Book 1) - Kindle edition by Cleeland, Anne. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
> 
> They may also be found on OverDrive...


Curious what any of you thought. The first reviews are pretty brutal - enough that I hesitated on the "buy" button.
I trust you more than unknown Amazon reviewers.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Curious what any of you thought. The first reviews are pretty brutal - enough that I hesitated on the "buy" button.
> I trust you more than unknown Amazon reviewers.


Somewhere in one of the mystery threads, Atunah and I discussed this series (maybe the female mystery writers thread). As I recall, she liked them, but was noting they are modern day and not historical mysteries. I think I gave it a pass as there is no already bought message on the page.

eta: Yes, post #46 in the female mystery writers thread: Favorite Female Mystery/Thriller/Suspense Writers At the time I said I thought I had the 1st two somewhere in Mount TBR, I'll have to check again ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bought it 3 0r 4 years ago .... haven't gotten to it yet .... I'm so behind ........ But does that stop me from buying and borrowing NEW books? Noooooooo.😬


----------



## crebel

April 6th - What the Devil Knows (St Cyr #16)

April 6th - A Wicket Conceit (Lady Darby #9) 

They are here!!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

crebel said:


> April 6th - What the Devil Knows (St Cyr #16)
> 
> April 6th - A Wicket Conceit (Lady Darby #9)
> 
> They are here!!!!


I'm currently reading St Cyr #9 so no spoilers please! I'm not sure whether to be jealous that you are so up to date or happy that I still have another 7 books to read. 

I have yet to start the Lady Darby series though I do have the first one on my Kindle. So many books, so little time .....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> April 6th - What the Devil Knows (St Cyr #16)
> 
> April 6th - A Wicket Conceit (Lady Darby #9)
> 
> They are here!!!!


I'm not caught up on Lady Darby, but St Cyr#16 is on hold at my library. They're saying about 4 weeks wait .... 'sokay -- plenty to read in the mean time.


----------



## crebel

Linjeakel said:


> I'm currently reading St Cyr #9 so no spoilers please! I'm not sure whether to be jealous that you are so up to date or happy that I still have another 7 books to read.
> 
> I have yet to start the Lady Darby series though I do have the first one on my Kindle. So many books, so little time .....


No spoilers from me ! Definitely be happy you still have 7 books to look forward to.

Both of these moved straight to the top of Mount TBR after I finished a cozy mystery yesterday. After a short amount of time waffling about which to read first, I started the Lady Darby last night so I still have the St Cyr to savor next and stay excited about the Genevieve Lenard at the end of the month.


----------



## Andra

Frantically trying to finish my re-read of the St Cyr books before jumping into #16. I just started 14.
My mom is reading the Lady Darby.

If you are collecting Lady Emily, book 13, Uneasy Lies the Crown, is $1.99 today. I am on my phone - not even attempting a link...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here you go on the Lady Emily link: Uneasy Lies the Crown

Still at $1.99 today.  I don't even begin to be caught up on this series!


----------



## Andra

I finished the St Cyr on Saturday and the Lady Darby just this morning.
I really enjoyed both of them 

Ann, thanks for the link to the Lady Emily. I see it's up to $2.99 today, but that is still a good price, since most of them tend to hover around the $11.99 mark.


----------



## crebel

Trophywife007 said:


> The newest Lady Fan mystery will be released mid April... 99 cents to buy and also available on Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> The Dagger Dance (Lady Fan Mystery Book 7) - Kindle edition by Bailey, Elizabeth. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Thanks again for posting this one, Trophywife. It showed up on my Kindle this morning. I'm really glad I added a credit card back to my Amazon account so I could pre-order it at .99, since the release-day price is $4.99 (still a good deal).


----------



## Andra

Oh! I forgot that one was today. I pre-ordered it as well.
And we still have the Genevieve Lenard book at the end of the month to look forward to.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SQUEEEE. Just got to the top of the library queue for the latest C.S. Harris:


----------



## crebel

It's a good one, Ann! Enjoy. I am particularly fond of the twist at the end which should lead to many more books. When there is any series I particularly love which is growing long in sequels, I'm always afraid an ending is going to signal the end of the series. I don't think so with this one. It's not a cliffhanger, it just indicates ongoing stories to tell.


----------



## Andra

I agree with crebel - it was a good one! And I loved the ending. I'm gonna stop before I say too much.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> I agree with crebel - it was a good one! And I loved the ending. I'm gonna stop before I say too much.


🤐


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm going to finish the two I'm currently in the middle of so I can start it and read with no distractions. I should get started on it by the weekend, if not sooner. It's not due back 'til May 18 -- If I can't finish it by then, something terrible has happened!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Book #2 of the St. Cyr mysteries is currently on sale for $7.99:

When Gods Die


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> Book #2 of the St. Cyr mysteries is currently on sale for $7.99:
> 
> When Gods Die


I actually got this on May 2 for $1.99 -- was going to post about the sale but when I went back to it the price had gone up to $7.99 and it was only a few minutes after I had gotten the $1.99. Weird, huh? Guess I benefited from a mistake.


----------



## LDB

Trophywife007 said:


> I actually got this on May 2 for $1.99 -- was going to post about the sale but when I went back to it the price had gone up to $7.99 and it was only a few minutes after I had gotten the $1.99. Weird, huh? Guess I benefited from a mistake.


I've had that happen a time or two through the years. Recently I've seen a few that have a countdown timer telling how long until it goes up in price.


----------



## Linjeakel

Trophywife007 said:


> I actually got this on May 2 for $1.99 -- was going to post about the sale but when I went back to it the price had gone up to $7.99 and it was only a few minutes after I had gotten the $1.99. Weird, huh? Guess I benefited from a mistake.


Possibly it takes away the offer price once you've bought it as you no longer need to see it? It's not like you can buy another copy for someone else.


----------



## Andra

Book 7 of the St Cyr mysteries is $1.99
_When Maidens Mourn_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have we mentioned here the Ravenwood Mysteries? Set in San Francisco at the turn of the 20th Century. Right up there, for my money, with St. Cyr, and Wrexford & Sloan. Just finished the 3rd and they're only getting better -- and all are in KU and, I think, Prime Reading.

Here's the first: From the Ashes










(Image is not a link, but the title, underlined above, is.)


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have we mentioned here the Ravenwood Mysteries? Set in San Francisco at the turn of the 20th Century. Right up there, for my money, with St. Cyr, and Wrexford & Sloan. Just finished the 3rd and they're only getting better -- and all are in KU and, I think, Prime Reading.


🙈🙉🙊 Stop it. I'm not looking - or listening - or checking on Prime Reading - or anything at all. No. Not me.


----------



## Andra

I had the first one borrowed from KU (so someone here must have recommended it). Went ahead and read it. It's pretty good. I had a hard time with the jumping back and forth between perspectives for the first half of the book, but then I got used to it.
I am almost finished with the second one now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just started a new (to me) series that you all might want to check out: 

The Malvern Murders

It's in Kindle Unlimited, and was in Prime Reading. I'd borrowed it some time ago -- last fall, I think -- and, as usual, it's taken me some time to get to it. But it was definitely worth the wait. It features a clever Police Inspector working Whitechapel sometime around 1887. But in this case, he's been sent for a 'water cure' and finds himself assisting with a murder inquiry in the town where he's staying. Not too dark but still with a very Victorian feel. I'll definitely be continuing the series. Here's a link as well to My Goodreads Review for those interested.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Ann. I have downloaded the first one since our likes usually mesh quite well on historical mysteries. Great prices on the whole series if folks don't use KU, too!


----------



## Linjeakel

I think it may have been mentioned here before but I've recently started reading the _Beatrice Hyde-Clare Mysteries_ and am really enjoying them. They are Regency era mysteries involving a young orphaned lady raised by her aunt and uncle and considered plain and now, at twenty-six, most definitely 'on the shelf'.

She accidentally finds herself involved with a murder and so much enjoys the sense of power and achievement she gets from solving it, resolves to do it again (and again!). Also involved with her in the crime solving is a very handsome and eligible Duke, so there's an element of possible romance in the future.

The style is very Austen-esque with the character of Aunt Vera in particular reminding me very much of Mrs. Bennet. 

There are 8 books so far in the series, so plenty to be getting on with. In the UK at least, they are mid price range and also available in KU.

This is book 1.

A Brazen Curiosity (UK)

A Brazen Curiosity (US)


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for another couple of recs to add to my reading list. Both Ann's and Linda's sound just up my alley. Unfortunately I am still in one of my worst reading holes. I read almost nothing all year. Literally under 10 books. Its so frustrating. Currently trying to clean cobwebs with a time travel. And getting samples from the latest recs. Maybe trying something completely new, rather than a series I am already reading is what I need.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Linda ..... that looks good as well ..... and it's going on my list. 

Sorry you're in a slump, Atunah.


----------



## wonderpunky79

a murder in time kendra donvan great read by julie mcelwain


----------

